# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  De l'origine de la guerre

## Sunchaser

Je ne sais pas si cela vous interesse, mais moi c'est une question qui me taraude tout les jours un peu plus.
En effet, j'ai l'interminable sensation de vivre dans un monde a la fois choy / protg et  la fois extrmement violent. Je m'explique:
. Je n'ai jamais connu la guerre, ni de prt ni de loin. Seules quelques paroles de mes "anctres", qui ne m'ont d'ailleurs jamais dsign untel ou untel comme 
responsable / bouc missaire / ou nemi rditaire (je pense que je peux les remercier mille fois pour cela).
La guerre commence pour moi peut tre - car les souvenirs d'enfance commencent a tre lointains, j'ai des cheveux blancs qui pointent leur nez - avec une image de quelque
part au Vietnam, ou equivalent. C'tait en noir et blanc - mes parents avaient pas trop d'argent, la tv couleur, c'tait une techno assez neuve a cette poque, donc chre - je crois 
me souvenir d'un homme qui courrait dans une vgtation dense, rattrap rapidemment par la rage d'un lance-flamme qui l'a transform en charbon.
Aussi des vieux reportages sur Hiroshima, mais aussi ce pauvre homme montr a l'poque aux infos (c'etait "chaud" tout de mme, comme on dit maintenant) et qui s'tait
fait attacher bras et jambes chacuns a un vhicule, puis cartel, dmanbr, achev a la AK47.
C'tait quoi? C'tait ou ?
Iran / Irak ? Afghanistan ?
Je ne sais pas ...
Je ne sais pas si cela compte vraiment en fait. Ce qui est inquitant, c'est plutt - selon moi, donc trs suggestif, je vous laisse le loisir de contredire - que l'histoire de l'Homme semble n'tre aujoud'hui
qu'une interminable guerre. Et nous, ici, nous ne profitons que d'une petite bulle de rpit.
Alors, je tente la une transition difficile vers un truc qui me passionne depuis quelques temps maintenant: la "prhistoire".
Palolithique, Nolithique ... pas la moindre trace de cette abjecte violence qui semble caractriser bien avant tout autre chose notre socit d'aujourd'hui.
Un monde ou il faut lutter chaque instant pour la survie, et en mme temps, pas la moindre trace d'un petit massacre, d'une scne de torture, etc ... rien. Ni dans les ossements, ni dans les gravures, etc.
Certes, vous allez bien me dire que notre bon vieux Neanderthal a quelques casserolles au cul, et qu'on le soupconne de cannibalisme.
Bon, je vous retournerais bien volontiers qu'il s'agissait d'piphnommes lis  un "culte", et surement plutt de cannibalisme de survie; certains se sacrifiant pour la survie d'autres* (Neanderthal n'ayant pas eu une vie facile, a faire du surf du ct de Hawai par exemple). 
Nanmoins, pas la moindre trace chez nos rugueux anctres de volont d'extermination, d'puration thnique, etc, etc ... qui font partie du bel apannage de nos socits modernes.
Alors, ou cela commence-t-il ?
Ma premire pense va tout droit vers un des marqueurs du Nolithique: sdentarisation.
Qui semble aller de pair avec: dbut des premires cultures, des premiers levages, etc ... ce qui rsulterait alors dans la notion de "proprit" / "possession".
C'est " moi", et donc tu - "toi", l'autre, "l'tranger" - tu ne peux pas en disposer.
Il en rsulterait toutes les tares de nos socits actuelles, du type "envie", "jalousie", "besoin de domination, de controle", etc...	
Ou bien le problme n'est-il pas plus profond et plus impalpable ?
Sapiens, aprs tre emerg de je-ne-sais-ou, aprs avoir cohabit avec d'autres espces d'humains, dont Nanderthal, est le seul aujourd'hui a tre sur ses 2 pattes et au "sommet" de tout.
_(sommet de la connerie y compris)_
Il semble avoir ffac, supplant tout le reste.
Et depuis, la guerre.
Sapiens, on pourrait croire qu'en plus d'un bel esprit cratif, c'est aussi un dangereux psychopathe. Il n'a plus rien a dtruire, alors aujourd'hui il s'obstine et dtruit son prochain.

J'avoue que j'hsite, entre mes deux hypothses - peut tre farfelues - car l'une (la premire) permettrait une issue positive: une "prise de conscience", un changement de mode de pense (et donc de socit) et on retomberait sur nos pieds; remit "dans le droit chemin", disons sur une "bonne voie", qui nous permettrait de sortir de l'ornire.
L'autre, ne laisse aucun espoir. Quel que soit le niveau de perfection technique que l'on puisse atteindre, on finirait par continuer a se dtruire, inlassablement.

Je ne sais pas de quel ct il faut pencher (et j'ai peut tre tout faux, d'ailleurs), Sapiens c'est peut tre un peu des deux; capable de tout surmonter et de tout dtruire a la fois.
Faut juste esprer qu'il se reveille et fasse le bon choix.

Je suis trop pessimiste ?
 :;): 

* Pure spculation de ma part, je n'ai aucun moyen de prouver ce que je viens d'crire ... ;-)

----------


## BenoitM

> JPalolithique, Nolithique ... pas la moindre trace de cette abjecte violence qui semble caractriser bien avant tout autre chose notre socit d'aujourd'hui.
> Un monde ou il faut lutter chaque instant pour la survie, et en mme temps, pas la moindre trace d'un petit massacre, d'une scne de torture, etc ... rien. Ni dans les ossements, ni dans les gravures, etc.


Je crois que tu te trompes sur ce point l mais il y a aussi des raison simple qui explique le peu de "massacre":
En -6000, il y avait en 5  10 millions d'habitant sur terre, donc il est difficile de faire un massacre quand tu ne rencontres personnes et si tu avais un groupe qui t'embetait il suffisait d'aller 5km plus loin. De plus difficile de massacrer des gens sans arme.

J'ai un doute que l'homme ne veux pas la richesse d'un autre.
Part contre l'intelligence peut te faire rflechir et te dire que ca ne vaux pas le coups de perdre la vie.

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, si tu lis Jared Diamond, et spcialement son dernier "The World Until Yesterday" (dont je ne suis pas sur qu'il aie t traduit en Franais, malheureusement), tu dcouvriras que les peuples nolithiques(en tous cas un bon paquet) se faisaient la guerre en permanence. Bon, il est un peu biais, parce qu'il connait surtout la nouvelle Guine, et que les valles encaisses et surpeuples de cette Ile poussent  faire plus souvent la guerre. N'en reste pas moins que les anciens s'en mettaient plein la tronche ds que les ressources se faisaient rares et que la surpopulation menaait. La violence interne tait plus forte, aussi, en l'absence de police, il y avait pas mal de meurtres et de vendettas.

On trouve mme des traces de guerre entre certains singes. Trs peu efficace, il faut souvent plusieurs attaques de plusieurs heures  plusieurs singes pour en tuer - ou mutiler - un seul, mais la logique est la mme : on fait de la place pour avoir plus de ressources pour le clan.

Quand  l'agriculture, oui, elle est bourre de dfauts. Mais elle seule permet de nourrir autant de personnes, donc revenir dessus, c'est laisser crever de faim 99% des humains. Qui ne se laisseront pas crever de faim sans combattre, d'ailleurs...

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne sais pas si cela vous intresse, mais moi c'est une question qui me taraude tous les jours un peu plus.


Moi c'est quand je vois comment on traite les migrants,  notre poque : j'avoue que j'ai un peu honte, devant l'Univers, de faire partie de l'espce humaine. Mais c'est pas le sujet.

En fait, le sujet cach (Sunchaser, tu ne nous dis pas tout, tu ne vas pas jusqu'au bout de ton analyse) c'est : mais c'est quoi ce bug ? Tout le monde le voit, a le nez dessus, et personne ne corrige rien  ::koi:: 

Bah, je pense que c'est une drive de la loi de la jungle, le gros bouffe le petit et on remonte comme a jusqu' nous car si on n'est pas les plus gros en termes de taille, on l'est en terme de puissance donc pour bouffer plus petit que nous, paniproblem !

 partir de l, il faut que tu te construises une philosophie de vie (sinon tu finis en HP, plein de mdocs) genre _mektoub_, le mec il s'est fait carteler (oui, a doit faire mal, trs mal) parce que c'tait crit dans son destin (un peu comme le bug s'excute quand on rentre dans la routine qui le contient) et a, c'est une chose qui nous dpasse, dans le sens o on ne peut pas intervenir dessus (un peu comme si la routine tait en mmoire morte, burned une fois pour toutes et donc non patchable).
Je sais, c'est dmoralisant, mais c'est comme a. Comme la pluie, qui mouille quand elle tombe.
Mais aprs elle s'arrte, des fois y a mme un arc-en-ciel, et ensuite il refait beau (quoique, avec ces histoires de rchauffement climatique, c'est peut-tre pas une bonne ide qu'il fasse beau trop souvent -- mais c'est un autre sujet).

Relis _L'alchimiste_, de Paulo Coelho.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je crois que tu te trompes sur ce point l mais il y a aussi des raison simple qui explique le peu de "massacre":
> En -6000, il y avait en 5  10 millions d'habitant sur terre, donc il est difficile de faire un massacre quand tu ne rencontres personnes et si tu avais un groupe qui t'embetait il suffisait d'aller 5km plus loin. De plus difficile de massacrer des gens sans arme.
> 
> J'ai un doute que l'homme ne veux pas la richesse d'un autre.
> Part contre l'intelligence peut te faire rflechir et te dire que ca ne vaux pas le coups de perdre la vie.


Salut,

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que le faible nombre d'individus, organiss en petits groupes (le plus gnralement), la "pression extrieure" (des conditions dures, le fait de devoir se bouger le cul a chaque instants ne serait-ce que pour manger), etc, etc ... Nanmoins, il y a un truc qui m'embte, c'est que ces hommes ont pass leur temps a peindre, sculpter a peu pres tout de ce qui faisait leur vie quotidienne.
Toutes les choses importantes.
Et donc, ils n'auraient pas alors pris soin de graver / peindre leur affrontements - mme succints - avec d'autres "tribus" ?
Bizarre ...

Attention:
1) Je ne suis videment pas un spcialiste de toutes ces choses, je ne prtends pas avoir des rponses "justes". Si je dis une grosse connerie, ben ... vous me le ferez savoir
2) J'ai plutt tendance a me situer dans une zone temporelle entre fin du Palolithique (ou l'homme tait au sommet de son art en tant que chasseur-cueilleur) et dbut du Nolithique (sdentarisation, augmentation de la population, etc).

A mon sens, le chasseur-cueilleur avait dj tout le savoir et le matriau ncessaire pour faire des objets dont il aurait pu se servir pour liminer son prochain. Et pourtant, il semble difficile de trouver mme dans les ossements des traces de dommages infligs par des armes; et dans le mme temps, on trouve des traces de "vritables" oprations chirurgicales (tentatives de ...) - mme des trpanations, beurk - avec cicatrisations des os (ce qui veut dire que la personne avait survcu).
Certes, vous me direz, des os, des squelettes complets, on en trouve pas tant que ca... mais quand mme.
J'en finirais par croire naivement qu'il y aurait eu une "re sans guerre".

----------


## Jipt

> ces hommes ont pass leur temps  peindre, sculpter  peu prs tout de ce qui faisait leur vie quotidienne.
> Toutes les choses *importantes*.
> Et donc, ils n'auraient pas alors pris soin de graver / peindre leur affrontements - mme succincts - avec d'autres "tribus" ?
> Bizarre ...


Peut-tre que le fait de zigouiller son voisin n'est absolument pas important, *la vie humaine n'ayant aucune valeur*.

D'ailleurs j'adore les commentaires  propos des combats, batailles, etc., genre "les dfenseurs du chteau ont repouss l'attaque" ; mais on te dit pas que repousser l'attaque consiste *IRL*  faire des trous dans la bidoche de ceux qui veulent faire des trous dans ta bidoche et celle de tes potes : tout est histoire de trous dans la bidoche et on s'en contrefout des larmes de la mre de l'pouse et des enfants, victimes collatrales. 

J'ai mat ce soir un docu sur la Chine vers -500, euh en ces temps-l si tu voulais grimper dans la hirarchie militaire, fallait que tu ramnes une (ou des) tte(s) d'ennemi, le soir au dbriefing ; tu vois l'ambiance ?
Et tout a pourquoi ? Parce qu'il y en avait un qui voulait pter plus haut que son cul en unifiant plusieurs petits royaumes en un grand empire dont il serait le grand chef, ben oui, donc en avant pour faire des trous dans la bidoche de ceux qui sont pas d'accord. 
Val pour "l'origine de la guerre", a rpond  ta question ? Perso je prfre "l'origine du monde", de Courbet  ::mrgreen:: 

Et tiens,  propos d'ambiance, on nous annonce que dans 2 jours les 2 Core vont se foutre sur la gueule ! Enfin, y en a un qui roule des mcaniques en disant que si l'autre s'arrte pas de faire le kk sous 48 h, ses reprsailles seront terribles blabla blabla toussa toussa, comme des minots dans la cour de rcr quand il y a un problme avec les billes ou les cartes de Pokmon, sauf que l, ils pourraient trs bien jouer avec des machins un peu plus costauds.  suivre...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Et tiens,  propos d'ambiance, on nous annonce que  dans 2 jours les 2 Core vont se foutre sur la gueule ! Enfin, y en a  un qui roule des mcaniques en disant que si l'autre s'arrte pas de  faire le kk sous 48 h, ses reprsailles seront terribles blabla blabla  toussa toussa, comme des minots dans la cour de rcr quand il y a un  problme avec les billes ou les cartes de Pokmon, sauf que l, ils  pourraient trs bien jouer avec des machins un peu plus costauds.   suivre...


En mme temps quand le petit Kim fait sa crise, il se fait  gnralement calmer par le grand frre Chinois, qui n'en a plus rien   cirer que le petit Kim fait des crises de ttanie dans son  bac  sable, le big brother Xi Jinping  joue dans la cour des grands, lui n'a aucun intrt  ce que le petit  nvros lui saborde les relations conomiques internationales.  ::aie:: 

Par  contre c'est clair qu'avec l'arsenal de la Core du nord, il y a pas  trop intrt  braquer le parano monomaniaque, il suffit de voir la tronche que font ses gnraux quand le petit Kim trpigne, mme le grand frre doit  la jouer quiet, tout doux mon petit, tout doux...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> En mme temps quand le petit Kim fait sa crise, il se fait  gnralement calmer par le grand frre Chinois, qui n'en a plus rien   cirer que le petit Kim fait des crises de ttanie dans son  bac  sable, le big brother Xi Jinping  joue dans la cour des grands, lui n'a aucun intrt  ce que le petit  nvros lui saborde les relations conomiques internationales. 
> 
> Par  contre c'est clair qu'avec l'arsenal de la Core du nord, il y a pas  trop intrt  braquer le parano monomaniaque, il suffit de voir la tronche que font ses gnraux quand le petit Kim trpigne, mme le grand frre doit  la jouer quiet, tout doux mon petit, tout doux...


Aux dernires nouvelles (ce midi), ils se calment et envoient des galonns discutailler le bout de gras autour d'une table (z'ont pas dit si y aurait des meufs sous la table  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Aux dernires nouvelles (ce midi), ils se calment et envoient des galonns discutailler le bout de gras autour d'une table (z'ont pas dit si y aurait des meufs sous la table )


AMA a doit pas tre loin de la ralit.  ::mrgreen:: 

J'imagine la runion, p'taingue les mecs! on avait dit de pas nous l'nerver, aprs qui se farcit sa fucking check liste des choses  faire en cas d'invasion, et tout l'inventaire militaire jusqu' la moindre rame! alors mollo avec les petits attributs et les lapsus hein! les mecs! le mrou se parfume au soufre en ce moment! toute la populace carbure aux anxiolytiques... a vous parle a... bon sinon on lui a trouv Fast and fourious 23 a va le calmer un moment, le temps qu'il dfonce les 130 bolides qu'il se fait livrer par gros porteur a nous laisse de la marge... ^_^  ^o^

----------


## Jipt

> [...] le temps qu'il dfonce les 130 bolides qu'il se fait livrer par gros porteur a nous laisse de la marge... ^_^  ^o^


Tiens, en parlant de a, a me fait penser  ce truc dment rcemment un soir aux infos, course de chars organise par la Russie avec les pays de la BRICK, en Sibrie ou un autre coin paum o y a que de la toundra et les mecs dans leurs machins de 40 tonnes  fond les manettes comme s'ils taient  Monaco, mga-nuages de fume noire  l'chappement quand mme, et je vous dis pas combien a doit consommer, ce genre de jouet...
Mais faut qu'ils se dpchent de gaspiller comme des dbiles (y en a un qu'a russi  faire un tonneau !), en dcembre promis jur on devient raisonnable et on s'occupe du climat, si si, c'est au programme  ::mouarf:: 

OK, aucun rapport avec l'origine de la guerre, mais si y avait pas eu d'origine de la guerre, y aurait probablement pas ce genre de scne. 

Et hier soir on a pu voir l'pave retrouve d'un trois-ponts trois-mats sudois de 15xx avec une centaine de canons et 800 hommes  bord, je vous dis pas comme a doit faire mal les clats de chne quand le bord se fait clater par un boulet adverse, et d'un coup le magasin  poudre qui explose  cause d'un boulet trop bien plac et hop !, le machin au fond de la Baltique avec ses 800 bonshommes, sans compter tous les arbres abattus pour construire ce truc (60 m de long quand mme,  l'poque c'tait pas rien).
Bref...
Pas bon pour ma tension, ce genre de sujet...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> ...


J'ai un peu cherch et l'impression qui en ressort c'est que les nuisances et autres joyeusets va-t-en-guerre  semblent fortement lies  la priode du Nolithique, lie au passage   lagriculture sdentaire et la ncessit de stocker les surplus, faisant  du coup natre les convoitises et les ingalits...





> ... course de chars organise par la Russie avec les pays de la BRICK,...


Le Triathlon de char, un tantinet nostalgique tout a! C'tait peut-tre une dmo pour le CIO pour les prochains JO.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

@Sunchaser: j'ai pas trop compris toin premier post mais pour rpondre  la question "L'origine de la guerre" elle est toute simple:

"L'argent est le nerf de la guerre"

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai un peu cherch et l'impression qui en ressort c'est que les nuisances et autres joyeusets va-t-en-guerre  semblent fortement lies  la priode du Nolithique, lie au passage   lagriculture sdentaire et la ncessit de stocker les surplus, faisant  du coup natre les convoitises et les ingalits...


+ 1 !




> Le Triathlon de char, un tantinet nostalgique tout a! C'tait peut-tre une dmo pour le CIO pour les prochains JO.


En tout cas les populations (spectateurs) taient enthousiastes, applaudissant bien fort, et avec des discours un peu trop patriotiques  mon got d'homme paisible...




> @Sunchaser: j'ai pas trop compris toin premier post mais pour rpondre  la question "L'origine de la guerre" elle est toute simple:
> 
> "L'argent est le nerf de la guerre"


Euh, l tu confonds le moteur et l'utilisation du moteur : sans argent pas de guerre, soit, mais avoir de l'argent ne signifiera pas obligatoirement armer des hommes pour les envoyer se faire trouer la bidoche.

----------


## Invit

> Euh, l tu confonds le moteur et l'utilisation du moteur : sans argent pas de guerre, soit, mais avoir de l'argent ne signifiera pas obligatoirement armer des hommes pour les envoyer se faire trouer la bidoche.


Ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'homme convoiterai toujours ce que son voisin possde

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'ai un peu cherch et l'impression qui en ressort c'est que les nuisances et autres joyeusets va-t-en-guerre  semblent fortement lies  la priode du Nolithique, lie au passage   lagriculture sdentaire et la ncessit de stocker les surplus, faisant  du coup natre les convoitises et les ingalits...


Salut,
Oui, c'est ce que je ressent moi aussi, ou du moins la premire piste que je prendrais si je devais mener une sorte d'enqute (histoire de retrouver les "origines du mal" si on peut dire).
Est ce suffisant nanmoins ?
Je veux dire, est-ce que seul cet vnement - d'une importance majeure pour notre volution - a eu pour effet parallle l'apparition de ce penchant pour la destruction ou bien est ce que c'est "crit dans nos gnes" et que quelque soit le chemin que nous puissions prendre, cet humain destructeur serait quand mme la ?
On serait plus des Homos Sapiens Interfectorem que "Sapiens Sapiens".
(note: je ne maitrise videment pas le Latin, merci Google)

@flowin: voila grosso modo ou je voulais en venir ...

@Jipt: 



> Relis L'alchimiste, de Paulo Coelho.


Et bien, je vais peut tre te dcevoir, mais j'ai po lu ...  ::oops::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'homme convoiterai toujours ce que son voisin possde


Il semble qu'il y ait eu une poque ou il tait capable de collaborer et partager son butin avec une autre "tribu".
Certes, les traces doivent tre minces, et je ne saurais t'expliquer comment les palos arrivent a tomber sur la conclusion que 2 diffrentes tribues ou clans ou mis leur efforts en commun pour chasser un anctre du cheval, dbit sur place les proies prises pour ensuite partager et partir chacun de leur ct avec chacun une partie du butin.
Mais bon, ce n'est pas moi qui irait leur dire qu'ils avancent des conneries  ::mrgreen:: 
Et comme je le disais dans un message prcdant, pas de reprsentation de combats / aggression d'hommes envers d'autre hommes, au contraire de toutes les autres activits.
Comme si l'volution / la rvolution qu'entraine le nolithique avait en mme temps tir vers le haut la socit humaine, et en mme temps fait apparaitre ses pires cts.
Mais bon, je dois "forcement" me planter ...
Coup de bol peut tre, j'ai un contact avec une archologue, je vais peut tre pouvoir lui poser tout un tas de questions ... cool.

----------


## Jipt

> @Jipt: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Jipt
> 
> Relis L'alchimiste, de Paulo Coelho.
> ...


Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire. Et dans la foule tu rajouteras "Le plerin de Compostelle", pas mal du tout galement.





> Il semble qu'il y ait eu une poque o il tait capable de collaborer et partager son butin avec une autre "tribu".


Je pense que a doit parfois exister encore, et mme dans nos socits volues, quand l'environnement fait qu'il faut s'unir pour pas prir.

Dans ton histoire, si la tribu c'tait 7 bonshommes actifs et vaillants (je compte donc pas les vieillards clops, les femelles au gros bide et les mioches qui courent partout) et qu'il en fallait une bonne douzaine pour choper un mammouth sans trop de risques, ben y avait qu' y aller avec la tribu d' ct et a le faisait.

Maintenant, si les femelles,  peine leur uf pondu, se faisaient regarder et serrer d'un peu trop prs par les mles de l'autre tribu, aprs avoir dcoup et partag la chasse et avoir bien picol au passage, peut-tre que les massues allaient trouver un autre emploi que l'attaque du mammouth...

L'origine de la guerre devrait tre recherche dans ce qui fait la diffrence entre une querelle spontane de voisinage de deux individus et l'utilisation planifie (armement, logistique, etc.) de troupes organises pour a.
Car c'est un peu la mme chose, au final, c'est juste une histoire de rapports : on est au bas de l'chelle on se fout sur la gueule avec nos petits poings, 25 000 ans plus tard certains se foutent sur la gueule  coups de bombes A et de centaines de milliers de bonshommes...





> Coup de bol peut-tre, j'ai un contact avec une archologue, je vais peut-tre pouvoir lui poser tout un tas de questions... cool.


C'est vrai que tu soulves un point intressant avec cette absence de reprsentation de la violence : de la censure, dj,  l'poque ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Salut,




> Alors, ou cela commence-t-il ?


c'est un sujet passionnant, extrmement vaste puisqu'il touche  la fois  l'ontologie et  la mtaphysique. Je n'ai pas grand chose  apporter  la discussion, car mes connaissances sur le sujet sont ridicules, et j'avoue honteusement ne m'y tre jamais intress rellement. Cependant, j'ai un petit lment  apporter.




> J'ai un peu cherch et l'impression qui en ressort c'est que les nuisances et autres joyeusets va-t-en-guerre  semblent fortement lies  la priode du Nolithique, lie au passage   lagriculture sdentaire et la ncessit de stocker les surplus, faisant  du coup natre les convoitises et les ingalits...





> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'homme convoiterai toujours ce que son voisin possde


Je pense galement que c'est une bonne piste. C'est d'ailleurs la piste voque par Proudhon dans son clbre pamphlet "Qu'est-ce que la proprit?". Je ne suis pas spcialement adepte de Proudhon, mais je partage cette intuition: les guerres semblent tre apparues en mme temps que l'agriculture, comme tu dis. Autrement dit, avec l'accumulation. Le principe d'accumulation tant indissociable de celui de proprit; il en fait intrinsquement partie.

Et c'est en cherchant une solution  partir de ce constat qu'est n le communisme. L'ide me semble bonne, mais quand on voit, dans les faits, ce que a a donn, a ne rends pas trs optimiste...

----------


## Jipt

> c'est un sujet passionnant,


mais qui n'attire pas les foules...





> Et comme je le disais dans un message prcdant, pas de reprsentation de combats / agression d'hommes envers d'autre hommes, au contraire de toutes les autres activits.
> Comme si l'volution / la rvolution qu'entrane le nolithique avait en mme temps tir vers le haut la socit humaine, et en mme temps fait apparatre ses pires cts.


Oui, enfin, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne trouve pas de reprsentations de combats qu'il n'y en a pas eu.

----------


## Invit

> Il semble qu'il y ait eu une poque ou il tait capable de collaborer et partager son butin avec une autre "tribu".


Quand les besoins sont minimes, le partage est plus facile

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense galement que c'est une bonne piste. C'est d'ailleurs la piste voque par Proudhon dans son clbre pamphlet "Qu'est-ce que la proprit?". Je ne suis pas spcialement adepte de Proudhon, mais je partage cette intuition: les guerres semblent tre apparues en mme temps que l'agriculture, comme tu dis. Autrement dit, avec l'accumulation. Le principe d'accumulation tant indissociable de celui de proprit; il en fait intrinsquement partie.
> 
> Et c'est en cherchant une solution  partir de ce constat qu'est n le communisme. L'ide me semble bonne, mais quand on voit, dans les faits, ce que a a donn, a ne rends pas trs optimiste...


Je prfre cette vision : Il y a dans l'histoire un trs lent processus de prise de conscience de l'homme par l'homme, et la guerre est une partie de ce processus. Quand les hommes auront compris qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire aux autres ce qu'ils ne veulent pas qu'on leur fasse  eux-mmes, ce processus sera termin, et l'histoire guerrire intra-humains sera termine.

Rien ne garanti que l'on arrive un jour au terme de ce processus.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Oui, enfin, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne trouve pas de reprsentations de combats qu'il n'y en a pas eu.


Il faut aussi dire que ct graphisme ils taient quand mme sur de l'art rupestre, difficile de reprsenter les divers agresseurs, une scne de massacre. 




> Je prfre cette vision : Il y a dans l'histoire  un trs lent processus de prise de conscience de l'homme par l'homme, et  la guerre est une partie de ce processus. Quand les hommes auront  compris qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire aux autres ce qu'ils ne veulent pas  qu'on leur fasse  eux-mmes, ce processus sera termin, et l'histoire  guerrire intra-humains sera termine.
> 
> Rien ne garanti que l'on arrive un jour au terme de ce processus.


Pourtant l'homme pacifiste, altruiste, respectueux de Pachamama existe, parfois simplement enfoui profondment dans la conscience... combien mme abyssale chez certains.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

Bonjour  tous  ::D: 

Je n'avais pas vu cette discussion..

Vaste sujet..


D'abord, pour rpondre  _SunChaser_, tu pourras lire (_relire ??_)  profit "_La Guerre du Feu_", de J.H. Rosny-Ain  (_si si, un Franais  l'origine d'une super-production amricaine !!_).. mais aussi "_Pourquoi j'ai mang mon pre_" de Roy Lewis..

Mais surtout, a se passe aussi dans le monde animal : les loups ont des territoires par couples, mais en cas de famine, ils se battent pour agrandir leur territoire. Les lions se battent pour tablir la suprmatie du mle, de mme que la plupart des flins et singes...  Chez les cervids on a aussi les combats entre mles, comme entre les grizzlys ou les ours blancs, pour possder la femelle.. Chez les lions de mer, tu l'as aussi, avec le vainqueur raflant les femelles du vaincu... 

Entre les combats pour la possession de la (des) femelles et ceux pour la possession des territoires, c'est malheureusement une tendance lourde du rgne animal, en tout cas mammifre... mais je crois que tu as la mme chose chez les crocodiles, et un bon nombre d'espces de poisson...  et d'insectes..


Alors chez les espces hors humaines, c'est uniquement soit guerre pour la reproduction soit guerre pour le territoire.

Chez les humains,  mon avis a a commenc pareil, et pour une partie a continue : des viols serbes durant le conflit en ex-Yougoslavie, des enlvements des femmes par Daech en Afrique (_et dans l'histoire tu retrouveras tout un tas d'histoires de razzias de femmes, y compris dans les rivalits prhistoriques, ou d'esclaves_), mais aussi l'annexion de l'Autriche ou de la Pologne par Hitler, le Rideau de Fer et "les pays satellites", mais on peut aussi citer les colonisations... ou les bagarres dans les bals ou  la sortie des discothques parce que untel a regard la meuf de l'autre..

Ce qui est "en plus" est  mon avis qu'on a d'une part augment et trouv de nouvelles "armes", mais surtout de nouvelles "richesses", en dehors de la bouffe et du cul...  Mais a n'est  mon avis que cosmtique, a ne change pas le fond  qui semble bien plus primitif que l'Homo Sapiens Sapiens (_puisqu'on est dans les espces en ce moment_ ) 

On pourrait esprer que la taille de notre cerveau et notre soi-disant capacit de raisonnement nous permettent de dpasser nos instincts primitifs, je pense cependant qu'il faut se rendre  l'vidence que nous ne sommes qu'une espce banale...   ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## dev_ggy

Bonjour

Si le sujet intresse quelquun dans la bible, lorigine des conflits et de la guerre en particulier est reprise par lhistoire de Cain et Abel. (Pour le Coran le nom de Cain est un peu diffrent et beaucoup plus proche de celui de Abel.)

Pourquoi cette introduction sur la gense ? Parce que Cain est un terme proche dacheter ou Possder. Pour la Bible le problme se pose dont au sujet de la question de la possession. 

De plus Dieu pose une question  Cain sur son frre Abel aprs son meutre. Cest alors que Cain rpond  suis-je le gardien de mon frre ?. Ce qui peut faire sinterroger sur la guerre et la responsabilit a lautre dans ce type de situation.

Bien  vous,

----------


## Algo D.DN

> "_La Guerre du Feu_", de J.H. Rosny-Ain  (_si si, un Franais  l'origine d'une super-production amricaine !!_)..


Excellent!  ::ccool::  je l'avais zapp celui-l... ^o^




> Si le sujet intresse quelquun dans la bible,  lorigine des conflits et de la guerre en particulier est reprise par  lhistoire de Cain et Abel. (Pour le Coran le nom de Cain est un peu  diffrent et beaucoup plus proche de celui de Abel.)
> 
> ... ... Ce qui peut faire sinterroger sur la guerre et la responsabilit a lautre dans ce type de situation.


Oui d'ailleurs les crits tu ne voleras ni ne convoiteras, et autres  commandements, c'tait en quelque sorte une manire de faire la police  spirituelle pour les croyants, une manire de faire planer le chtiment  et purgatoire  ceux (mcrants) qui transgressaient les Saintes  critures... Mais il me semble qu'on est quand mme assez loin de l'origine, l'instant  o l'homme (aprs 3 secondes de rflexion) s'est dit que la violence  tait plus productive que le labeur.... ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,  ::coucou:: 
Merci pour ton retour concernant ta machine -- bien jou !




> Entre les combats pour la possession de la (des) femelles et ceux pour la possession des territoires, c'est malheureusement une tendance lourde du rgne animal, en tout cas mammifre... mais je crois que tu as la mme chose chez les crocodiles, et un bon nombre d'espces de poisson...  et d'insectes...


Je l'ai vu galement chez les oiseaux.
Chez les vautours c'est assez impressionant de voir comment ils se foutraient sur la gueule  coups de bec pour un vieux bout de barbaque,  ::mrgreen:: 
Impressionant aussi la manire qu'ont les mouflons de se foncer dessus tte la premire, les fronts qui se percutent  parait-il 30 km/h !





> On pourrait esprer que la taille de notre cerveau et notre soi-disant capacit de raisonnement nous permettent de dpasser nos instincts primitifs, je pense cependant qu'il faut se rendre  l'vidence que nous ne sommes qu'une espce banale...


Certaines parties de notre cerveau ont volu, certes, mais le cerveau reptilien est toujours l, tapi dans l'ombre et prt  surgir au moindre stimulus (insulte, paire de jambes dans la rue, etc.)

----------


## fredinkan

> Certaines parties de notre cerveau ont volu, certes, mais le cerveau reptilien est toujours l, tapi dans l'ombre et prt  surgir au moindre stimulus (insulte, paire de jambes dans la rue, etc.)


Outre a, c'est aussi celui qui dtient notre instinct de conservation...
Et vu l'emplacement dudit cerveau, c'est celui qui va ragir et donner les ordres le plus rapidement au corps.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne sais pas si cela compte vraiment en fait. Ce qui est inquitant, c'est plutt - selon moi, donc trs suggestif, je vous laisse le loisir de contredire - que l'histoire de l'Homme semble n'tre aujoud'hui
> qu'une interminable guerre. Et nous, ici, nous ne profitons que d'une petite bulle de rpit.


ce questionnement est parfaitement lgitime...je me permettrais d'intervenir par une forme de lapalissade, savoir vers quoi volue les civilisations et l'Humanit,le devenir du genre humain.

Vers quoi veut-on aller : faire la guerre ou tre une civilisation de consommateurs ?

Les tribus d'hommes prhistoriques se livraient bataille c'tait pour dfendre leur morceau de mammouth..aprs l'homme des cavernes a volu vers des civilisations plus volues sous formes de nations...
ces nations se sont faites la guerre entre elles par souci de dfense du territoire et de ses posssesions.

Maintenant pour moi qu'une mouvance terrroriste (l'Etat islamique ) fasse la guerre c'est parfaitement idiot et absurde ; ces gens-l ils devraient mieux se faire construire des villas avec piscine, avoir de belles bagnoles avec l'argent du ptrole..plutt que de faire la guerre par idologie religieuse.
Abu Bakr El Bagdadi ne contrle vraisemblablement plus rien..

On n'est plus  l'ge des cavernes non plus la civilisation humaine a largement volu depuis..



> Il faut aussi dire que ct graphisme ils taient quand mme sur de l'art rupestre, difficile de reprsenter les divers agresseurs, une scne de massacre.


ok mais  mon sens l'art rupestre tait surtout une reprsentation symbolique de la spiritualit ( peut-on parler de religion..?) : les peintures d'animaux de la grotte de Lascaux  , le sorcier au pied du Mont Bego dans le Mercantour...

Si on me permet d'voquer une petite histoire perso c'est que cet t 2015 je suis parti camper dans les Carpates, au moment de m'installer dans la fort un gros Ursus Arctos est venu tourner autour de moi vraisemblabement pour renifler de la nourriture.
Alors gros mouvement de panique pour dcamper... ::mrgreen:: 
eh bien Lascauix c'est a ,c'est la confrontation avec les btes sauvages qui environnaient les hommes prhistoriques.
Ils pensaient que les animaux taient ms par des forces divines bref la dfintion mme de l'animisme

----------


## GrandFather

> D'abord, pour rpondre  _SunChaser_, tu pourras lire (_relire ??_)  profit "_La Guerre du Feu_", de J.H. Rosny-Ain  (_si si, un Franais  l'origine d'une super-production amricaine !!_)..


Rendons  Csar ce qui appartient  Csar :  La Guerre du Feu  est une production franco-canadienne, avec certes un budget trs important pour l'poque, mais pas une  superproduction amricaine .

Ca ne porte pas sur l'origine de la guerre, mais sur ce qu'est la guerre, il y a  Mars ou la guerre juge , du philosophe Alain. Un tmoignage et une analyse de premier ordre, de la part d'un pacifiste engag volontaire (!) durant la guerre 1914-18.

----------


## Kaamui

> Je ne sais pas si cela vous interesse, mais moi c'est une question qui me taraude tout les jours un peu plus.
> En effet, j'ai l'interminable sensation de vivre dans un monde a la fois choy / protg et  la fois extrmement violent. Je m'explique:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je suis trop pessimiste ?
> 
> 
> * Pure spculation de ma part, je n'ai aucun moyen de prouver ce que je viens d'crire ... ;-)


Pour ma part, et c'est une question qui me dvore en permanence, comme toi, j'attribue cela personnellement  notre esprit de domination auquel on ajoute un "petit plus" : cette capacit, supposment unique (quand je vois un lion mle tuer un lionceau car futur concurrent, je ne peux m'empcher de me dire que lui aussi a la capacit ...),  se demander "Pourquoi ?". La mme chose qui nous permet de calculer la circonfrence de la Terre avec un crayon, un papier et un puits, nous permet d'apporter une rponse " la racine"  la question instinctive "comment survivre ?".. je sais que je l'exprime assez mal, mais je penses que nous (les animaux) ne nous sommes demands que trs brivement "comment dominer ?", pour passer plus rapidement par un "comment dominer de manire dfinitive, absolue ?". Le fait que ce soit les hommes plutt qu'une autre espce n'est pour moi qu'un concours de circonstance (Darwin). Les pouces opposable, la bipdie, etc sont les facteurs qui ont largement particip au dveloppement futur de l'criture : une arme terrible tactiquement pour la concurrence. La premire forme de photographie (dans le sens o l'on fait perdurer dans le temps la mmoire). Tout ceci mis au service du mme objectif que tous les autres animaux, moins bien adapts  l'environnement, dominer l'autre.. mais Pourquoi dominer l'autre ? Ce besoin de domination est selon moi directement li  notre instinct de survie, notre besoin de survie. Pour moi, ce besoin de survivre est l parce que nous avons peur de la mort, parce que nous ne la connaissons pas. Pour nous, elle est l'ennemi indomptable. C'est peut-tre la mort qui nous pousse  vouloir dominer tout le reste, peut-tre que si on domine le monde, on est  l'abri du danger, et peut-tre que de l haut, on trouvera un moyen d'y chapper. S'il y a un moyen, il ne peut-tre que tout en haut de "l'arbre des dominations"... 

Je penses que les choses peuvent changer du ct restreint de l'homme. Le jour o l'homme acceptera le processus de la mort non pas comme sa fin, mais comme le prolongement de quelque chose de plus grand, un tout dont il fait partie. Maintenant je ne sais pas si on en est capable. Moi-mme bien que je tente de le vivre comme a en thorie(par exemple je veux tre enterrer  poil sous un arbre, pour "retourner  la terre"), j'ai peur de mourir. Je suis mme terrifi par la mort en pratique, car j'ignore ce qu'elle signifie. Peut-tre alors que la source de Tout, la peur, la survie, la domination, la domination suprme, les guerres, les exterminations, la recherche du savoir, c'est l'ignorance. Parce que le monde est dterministe, mais indterminable, nous filons tous droit vers une mort certaine que l'on ne pourra jamais comprendre. Alors nous cherchons des rponses  ce qu'on ignore, nous avons des sentiments parce que l'on ignore (sentiment de jalousie par exemple  :;): ), etc.. a notre chelle, c'est la vie contre la mort,  l'chelle de l'univers, c'est peut-tre juste un quilibre. L'univers cherche peut-tre l'quilibre en permanence (sans se soucier de ce que cela signifie pour nos vies, il ne cherche que "l'quilibre des forces qui le gouvernent")... 

Plus de guerres ? Oui, quand il n'y aura plus d'ignorance. Mais s'il n'y a plus d'ignorance, alors il n'y a plus de surprise, plus de dcouverte, plus de bonheur, plus de larmes, plus de colre, plus de jalousie, peut-tre mme plus d'amour. Peut-tre que la vie devient aussi terne que la mort, sans l'ignorance... 



Pour rpondre  quelqu'un qui a crit plus haut qu'il ne sait pas si l'homme mettra fin  ses guerres intra-humaines, moi je dis que oui : le jour ou E.T vient frapper  la porte, notre ignorance nous conduira dans un rapport de domination inter-espce, et comme l'actualit le montre tous les jours, surtout en ce moment, pouvoir pointer un "ennemi commun" du doigt est trs rassembleur...



Tout ce qui prcde ce message n'est qu'un point de vue personnel. Les diffrentes phrases pouvant paratre premptoires ne le sont pas, seulement dpourvues, par conomie de temps, des coutumiers "je penses que" ou "selon moi", mais restent en ralit des thories ouvertes  la contradiction, avec plaisir.

----------


## souviron34

> Rendons  Csar ce qui appartient  Csar :  La Guerre du Feu  est une production franco-canadienne, avec certes un budget trs important pour l'poque, mais pas une  superproduction amricaine .


Merci de la prcision  ::D: 

Mais faut pas non plus sombrer dans la rectitude  outrance.. C est le terme consacr...





> Ca ne porte pas sur l'origine de la guerre, mais sur ce qu'est la guerre, il y a  Mars ou la guerre juge , du philosophe Alain. Un tmoignage et une analyse de premier ordre, de la part d'un pacifiste engag volontaire (!) durant la guerre 1914-18.


Comme Henri Barbusse avec "_Le Feu_"

----------


## Midona

L'homme na plus de prdateurs,  moins d'lever des tigres et de les relcher en ville pour aider  contrler la croissance immodre de la population.

Le prdateur naturel de l"homme c'est lui mme.

L'invention de la bombe atomique  tout fait foirer en  dissuadant le plus gros des guerres.

La fin des guerres c'est donc a qui va causer la fin du monde, car rappelons le ltre humain et un animal gravement nuisible  la sant de la plante.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

"L'homme est un etre agressif par essence" (ibn khaldoun -1200 ,contemporain de Froissart)....

Contrairement  tous les animaux qui me paraissent bien  superieurs  nous sur ce plan..
Car meme les plus predateurs d'entrer eux que nous appelons les btes feroces (lion,tigre,crocodilies etc..) ont une agresivite borne par un manqu ou besoin instinctif(subsister ,se reproduire ,se defendre...)...
Quand j'ai vu un lion avaler  un boeuf zebu dans un troupeau voisin ,puis repu se reposer  l'ombre d'un arbre en savane et   quelques metres de lui le troupeau  avait cesse de le fuir,j'ai compris la difference entre leur agressivite et la notre...
Un de nos semblables aurait tue le zebu pour se nourrir et exterminer le restant du troupeau pour le vendre...!!!

La guerre est un phenomene essentiellement SOCIAL ,BILATERAL  et  PROPRE au genre humain  et si le manque est reel (subsister,se reproduire ) dans des cas rares ,se defendre est le seul motif valable pour une partie(l'agressee ) ...
Elle est socialisee  l'extreme car :
1/Elle se pare de justifications nobles : religion,valeurs humaines et autres farines pour cacher des motifs inavoues et inavouables (s'enrichir,piller ,dominer pour dominer)....
2/Elle  s'est inventee des moyens d'une cruaute inegalee  celles des animaux   : mettre en esclavage l'ennemi  jusqu' administrer  la mort  des milliers de nos semblabes sans raison autre que pour les tuer ....
3/Elle n'est  borne par aucune regle naturelle ,et memes les regles juridiques elaborees sur la "juste guerre" ( lois de la guerre ou respect des traites de reddition,protection des prisonniers de guerre, populations civiles ) sont constamment pietinees dans tout conflit meme modern....
En particulier l'horreur extreme est atteinte quand on tue pour tuer ,lors meme que les pires animaux predateurs ne le font pas car leurs proies sont necessaires  leur survie...

Je ne comprends pas vraiment comment certains intervenants  peuvent se comparer aux animaux ....

Vu la question du post ,qui signifie en fait "Datation de la guerre" ,on pourrait repondre que la 1ere guerre a eu lieu lors de la constitution des premiers groupements humains  evolues (sedentarisatiion,ecriture ,premier chef de tribu)...
La guerre telle qu'esiste ne disparaitra que s'il y a une evolution  copernicienne de la societe c..d une inversion    des valeurs humaines actuelles ...

----------


## Invit

guerre : antonyme de civilisation.

guerre : fruit de l'arbre des illusions et des mensonges.

guerre : jeu pour adultes, qu'ils soient consentants ou non, o la vie et les enfants sont systmatiquement victimes. 

guerre : convoitise de possession, peur de perdre, ngation de l'existence, refus de communiquer.

guerre : crime  grande chelle, activit prfre des mchants.

guerre : zone de l'espace o s'affrontent des groupes et o il n'y a habituellement pas d'autre loi que le combat.

guerre : mauvais jeu de socits, quel que soit le degr de finesse ou de barbarie.

guerre civile : jeu de socits qui chappe au contrle de l'administration.

guerre mondiale : absence d'administration.

hpitaux vides et pas de chmage : bon jeu de socits sous contrle de l'administration.

 ::f1::

----------


## MABROUKI

Re 



> Sunchaser
> Ma premire pense va tout droit vers un des marqueurs du Nolithique: sdentarisation.
>  Qui semble aller de pair avec: dbut des premires cultures, des premiers levages, etc ... ce qui rsulterait alors dans la notion de "proprit" / "possession".
>  C'est " moi", et donc tu - "toi", l'autre, "l'tranger" - tu ne peux pas en disposer.
>  Il en rsulterait toutes les tares de nos socits actuelles, du type "envie", "jalousie", "besoin de domination, de controle", etc...


Tu decris ici  l'agressivite du Chef de Tribu  et non le dernier des vilains du manoir...

L'homme contrairement  l'animal est socialise  l'extreme.
Son comportement instinctif est bride ou limite   l'extreme par la societe par un dressage ou conditionnement : education,culture ,religion ou ideologie....et entraine  la guerre...

Le dernier des vilains possede une agressivite  identique  celle des predateurs,autodefense,reproduction ,subsistence ...exception faite des rares tares(criminels).

Le "noble" chef de tribu , tout en etant un homme comme nous, est d'une autre pate:il a incorpore le dressage  l'extreme .c'est le theocrate tribal, le roi, l'imperator qui sait  comment dominer,preparer et faire la guerre, helas!!!

Les 2 constatations  suivante sont des faits inconstestes en temps de guerre  
-  les soldats(vilains) qui s'evitent la mort reciproque quand ils le peuvent (faisant semblant de ne pas voir l'ennemi ou evitant sa rencontre)..

- les chefs de tribu qui extermine  l'adversaire ou prennent le risqu d'exterminer leur propre  camp suite  defaite ...

Quant  la mort  titre individuel ,pour repondre  un posteur dont j'ai oublie le nom,elle est le but des buts de la de la vie...
Et cela tient simplement au fait que nous ne connaissons pas la date du rendez-vous...
Si quelqu'un en connaissait le terme    ,son compotement courant changereit radicalement...

Le 1er credo des religions monotheists c'est la Mort(fameux croire  Dieu ,ses anges et jugement dernier)...
Et meme credo dans les autres religions sous des formes analogues (metamorphose grecque antique,metempsycose hindouiste).... 
Ce credo consiste  nous faire admettre en fait un constat terrible :la mort fait partie de la vie !!!
Les mecreants et autres athees effrayes par cette constation en discutent sans arret au lieu de l'admettre ,et certains font meme dans la denegation reveuse(vie immortelle ou vie sans mort)...

----------


## MABROUKI

Re

Pour ceux qui ne craignent pas les lectures arides mais instructives ,il faut lire le Phenome-Guerre du sociologue polemologue Gaston Bouthoul (science de la guerre ou agressivite organisee) ...
Pour Gaston Bouthoul   "l'approche positive de la guerre devait constituer une alternative efficace au moralisme militant des mouvements pacifistes."...
Un livre de chevet pour moi,que je relis sans cesse ....pour decoder les guerres courantes et  venir!!!

----------


## Invit

> [...] rares [...]


Les humains ont t, sont et seront toujours les mmes. Rien ne change jamais d'un point de vue global. Nous sommes collectivement en 2015 les mmes qu' Sumer ou mme avant le dernier dluge. Peu importe la technologie et les facults ou les handicaps de certains individus ou de certains groupes d'individus. Avec autant de films et de tlfilms raliss pour divertir et instruire, c'est pas tonnant qu'on imagine que les criminels sont uniquement des individus solitaires ou en groupe d'une dizaine,  moins de montrer des organisations terroristes ou gnocidaires. Mais on ne voit alors en concept que le bas et de haut de l'chelle du mal. Pas le milieu, qui sans faire de jeux de mots n'a rien  voir avec une mythologie mais avec tout un chacun que l'on nomme peuple ou communaut, depuis les villages jusqu'aux mtropoles.

wikipedia:Exprience de Milgram

----------


## Kaamui

> Quant  la mort  titre individuel ,pour repondre  un posteur dont j'ai oublie le nom,elle est le but des buts de la de la vie...
> Et cela tient simplement au fait que nous ne connaissons pas la date du rendez-vous...
> Si quelqu'un en connaissait le terme    ,son compotement courant changereit radicalement...
> 
> Le 1er credo des religions monotheists c'est la Mort(fameux croire  Dieu ,ses anges et jugement dernier)...
> Et meme credo dans les autres religions sous des formes analogues (metamorphose grecque antique,metempsycose hindouiste).... 
> Ce credo consiste  nous faire admettre en fait un constat terrible :la mort fait partie de la vie !!!
> Les mecreants et autres athees effrayes par cette constation en discutent sans arret au lieu de l'admettre ,et certains font meme dans la denegation reveuse(vie immortelle ou vie sans mort)...


Les religions font encore pire, car elles promettent une vie aprs la vie, qui n'existe pas, du moins pas comme elles le font entendre. Je ne comprends l'utilisation du mot "mcrant" dans votre dernire phrase. A-t-il une connotation mprisante envers ceux qui ne croient pas en l'existence d'une entit suprieure ?

Nous sommes toutefois d'accord sur le fond (je penses tre le posteur cit), la question derrire le sujet initial, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance qui conduit  la peur de la mort.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> [...] la question derrire le sujet initial, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance qui conduit  la peur de la mort.


Rien compris.
Je pense que tu as voulu dire 
_la rponse  la question initiale, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance qui conduit  la peur de la mort._

C'est bien a ? 
Si oui, il manque quelque chose : _la rponse  la question initiale, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance de quoi ? qui conduit  la peur de la mort._
L'ignorance de quoi ?
Du temps qu'il va faire demain ? De l'arrive du tierc ou des numros du loto ? Bof bof...
L'ignorance de ce qu'il y a aprs la vie ? C'est la mort, on le sait.
L'ignorance de ce qu'il y a dans la mort ? OK alors, car effectivement sur une longue dure de mort (en faisant abstraction des NDE donc), personne n'en sait rien...

Et donc je fais partie de ces personnes qui n'en savent rien, et ne savent pas comment apprhender cette situation o il faut envisager quelque chose o l'on n'est plus prsent pour envisager quoi que ce soit, mais je ne peux pas dire que j'ai peur de la mort, tout au plus je ne sais pas comment interagir avec ce concept, et a n'est pas pour autant que a me donne envie de trucider mon voisin, mme si son champ est plus vert que le mien, sa femme plus belle que la mienne, son porte-feuille plus rempli que le mien, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et cela tient simplement au fait que nous ne connaissons pas la date du rendez-vous...


Cette phrase m'a fait penser  l'histoire du "Rendez-vous  Saramova". 




> Un valet de chambre faisait les courses pour son employeur au march. 
> Il croise la Mort, qui le regarde, et lui sourit.
> 
> Le valet de chambre se prcipite chez son employeur, lui raconte sa mauvaise rencontre et lui demande s'il peut lui emprunter son cheval. Ainsi il pourrait se rendre chez sa sur  SARAMOVA et viter de recroiser la Mort.
> L'employeur comprenant la peur de son valet de chambre lui prte le cheval et le serviteur part au triple galop.
> 
> L'employeur s'en va  son tour au march et croise lui aussi la Mort.
> Il s'approche d'elle et lui demande pourquoi elle a sourit ainsi  son valet.
> La mort lui rpond : "C'est parce que j'ai t surprise de le voir ici, car j'ai rendez-vous avec lui, ce soir,  SARAMOVA !"

----------


## Kaamui

> Salut,
> 
> Rien compris.
> Je pense que tu as voulu dire 
> _la rponse  la question initiale, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance qui conduit  la peur de la mort._
> 
> C'est bien a ?


Oui effectivement, c'est le sens de ma phrase. Dsol.




> Si oui, il manque quelque chose : _la rponse  la question initiale, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance de quoi ? qui conduit  la peur de la mort._
> L'ignorance de quoi ?
> Du temps qu'il va faire demain ? De l'arrive du tierc ou des numros du loto ? Bof bof...
> L'ignorance de ce qu'il y a aprs la vie ? C'est la mort, on le sait.
> L'ignorance de ce qu'il y a dans la mort ? OK alors, car effectivement sur une longue dure de mort (en faisant abstraction des NDE donc), personne n'en sait rien...
> 
> Et donc je fais partie de ces personnes qui n'en savent rien, et ne savent pas comment apprhender cette situation o il faut envisager quelque chose o l'on n'est plus prsent pour envisager quoi que ce soit, mais je ne peux pas dire que j'ai peur de la mort, tout au plus je ne sais pas comment interagir avec ce concept, et a n'est pas pour autant que a me donne envie de trucider mon voisin, mme si son champ est plus vert que le mien, sa femme plus belle que la mienne, son porte-feuille plus rempli que le mien, etc.


Non il ne manque rien, je parle de l'Ignorance. L'ignorance me fascine depuis quelques temps car je la souponne d'tre responsable de bien des choses ici bas, comme le besoin de dominer, la peur sous toute ses formes (un gros sous-ensemble de l'ignorance), mais aussi de choses plus agrables, comme les sentiment de bonheur, de surprise positive, de dcouverte, etc.

Toutes tes phrases ne laissent pas vraiment place  la discussion, tu as un esprit semble-t'il bien trop ferm et tes argumentations sont tellement grossires (en opposition  prcises/logiques) qu'il y a bien trop de choses  dire pour pouvoir/vouloir y rpondre. Je penses que ton plus gros problme c'est que tu sais plein de choses... 

Aborder la question de "l'aprs mort" de cette manire n'tait pas mon intention. Je ne fais que poser l'hypothse que l'homme rpond bien plus  son instinct animal qu'il ne le croit. Et que ses soit-disantes particularits qui lui permettent de se croire hors des animaux, de se croire " part", n'en sont pas. La guerre ici prsente par l'OP comme propre  l'homme n'est pas plus diffrente que la guerre de clan qui peut opposer deux familles de lions vivant cte  cte. La seule chose qui change c'est la proportion, et les diffrences de forme qu'elle prend  cause de l'anatomie des espces cites.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne fais que poser l'hypothse que l'homme rpond bien plus  son instinct animal qu'il ne le croit. Et que ses soit-disantes particularits qui lui permettent de se croire hors des animaux, de se croire " part", n'en sont pas. La guerre ici prsente par l'OP comme propre  l'homme n'est pas plus diffrente que la guerre de clan qui peut opposer deux familles de lions vivant cte  cte. La seule chose qui change c'est la proportion, et les diffrences de forme qu'elle prend  cause de l'anatomie des espces cites.


Nous sommes d'accord (_mon post plus haut_), mais je ne comprend pas ce que vient faire l'ignorance...

Et surtout "_l'ignorance de la peur de la mort_"..

Crois-tu que si les gens savaient qu'ils pourraient mourir ils ne feraient pas la guerre ?? (_pour la plupart ils le savent, sans compter ceux qui le font en toute connaissance de cause (les kamikazes)_)
Ou dis-tu qu'ils vont en guerre parce que ils ignorent la peur , mme de la mort ?? (_y'en a trs peu dans ce cas_)

----------


## Kaamui

Non non cela n'a rien  voir avec ce que j'ai dit.

Je n'ai pas dit "l'ignorance de la peur de la mort", mais "l'ignorance qui conduit  avoir peur de la mort", c'est trs diffrent. Je dis donc que c'est cette peur de la mort, qui vient de l'ignorance avec un grand i, celle qui anime le vivant, la rponse  "de l'origine de la guerre".


Cette ignorance vient ici simmiscer car c'est elle qui est  l'origine de la peur. Comment parler de peur sans parler d'ignorance ?

----------


## souviron34

> Non non cela n'a rien  voir avec ce que j'ai dit.
> 
> Je n'ai pas dit "l'ignorance de la peur de la mort", mais "l'ignorance qui conduit  avoir peur de la mort", c'est trs diffrent. Je dis donc que c'est cette peur de la mort, qui vient de l'ignorance avec un grand i, celle qui anime le vivant, la rponse  "de l'origine de la guerre".
> 
> 
> Cette ignorance vient ici simmiscer car c'est elle qui est  l'origine de la peur. Comment parler de peur sans parler d'ignorance ?


Je vois pas..


Donc, si les gens n'avaient _pas_ peur de la mort, ils ne feraient pas la guerre ???

----------


## Kaamui

je penses que personne n'chappe  l'ignorance, et donc que personne n'chappe  la peur. Je penses qu'il est impossible de savoir ce qu'est la mort. Je penses donc que tout le monde exprimente au moins une fois dans sa vie la peur de la mort. Je penses que dans notre fuite de cette chose qui fait peur, nous cherchons des rponses dans la domination des autres, pour se mettre  l'abri de cette chose qui nous fait peur. D'o la domination, la violence, et donc [au bout de ce raisonnement] la guerre.

----------


## souviron34

> je penses que personne n'chappe  l'ignorance, et donc que personne n'chappe  la peur. Je penses qu'il est impossible de savoir ce qu'est la mort. Je penses donc que tout le monde exprimente au moins une fois dans sa vie la peur de la mort. Je penses que dans notre fuite de cette chose qui fait peur, nous cherchons des rponses dans la domination des autres, pour se mettre  l'abri de cette chose qui nous fait peur. D'o la domination, la violence, et donc [au bout de ce raisonnement] la guerre.


Sauf que comme tu l'as dit plus haut, nous sommes proches des animaux, et nous avons les mmes comportements. Or, a priori, les animaux n'ont pas de notion de "peur de mort" ou d"ignorance", en tous cas pas dans ce sens-l..

Et pourtant il existe des guerres entre eux (_y compris "batailles ranges"_)

----------


## Kaamui

> Or, a priori, les animaux n'ont pas de notion de "peur de mort" ou d"ignorance", en tous cas pas dans ce sens-l..


Alors a c'est un drle d'a priori selon moi. Je penses que l'ignorance et la peur de la mort, est observable chez tous les animaux, sous la forme d'un "instinct de survie". Les antilopes qui fuient devant le dpart d'une lionne  leurs trousses, les lions qui ne s'approchent pas de trop prs des lphants, etc...

Je n'ai pas dit qu'on tait proche des animaux. J'ai dit qu'on tait exactement comme eux, aux diffrences d'anatomie prt. Nous avons tous le mme anctre commun (des cyanobactries ?)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense que tu confonds ignorance et inconnu.

La mort, on sait trs bien ce que c'est ! C'est ce qui en rsulte, qui nous est inconnu, et c'est a qui nous fait peur. Pourquoi sommes-nous diffrents des animaux face  la mort ? Parce que, contrairement  eux, nous voulons croire que nous possdons un supplment d'me (et sur lequel joue les religions), immatriel, et c'est cette notion qui provoque nos peurs. En fait, la mort reprsente une fin en soit, mais dans comme il faut que nous soyons suprieur au reste des animaux, nous nous sommes invents un petit plus. Ce plus, personne ne le voit, ne sait ce que c'est, mais c'est ce qui ferait que nous serions diffrents des autres animaux, et par diffrents, nous entendons bien sr "suprieur". Dans ce cadre l, la mort ne peut-tre que la fin de notre partie "animale", mais pas la fin de notre partie "spirituelle" comme ils disent. Cependant, comme y a pas des masses de tmoignages sur ce qui ce passe "au-del", a reste une inconnue. Et, l'inconnu, a fait peur.

L'origine de la guerre ? J'en sais rien. Btement, je penserais  deux choses : "La volont de dominer", "La peur de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre'."

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> il manque quelque chose : la rponse  la question initiale, "de l'origine de la guerre", c'est l'ignorance *de quoi ?* qui conduit  la peur de la mort.
> L'ignorance de quoi ?
> 
> 
> Non il ne manque rien, je parle de l'Ignorance.


IGNORANCE, subst. fm.
I. − [Correspond  ignorer]
A. − tat de celui qui ignore *quelque chose*.
a) tat de celui qui ne connat pas l'existence de *quelque chose*.
b) tat de celui qui n'a pas de connaissances sur *quelque chose*
c) tat de celui qui ne connat pas (ou trs peu) *quelque chose*
d) tat de celui qui n'est pas inform, au courant de *quelque chose*, qui n'a pas entendu parler de *quelque chose*
etc.
source




> Je pense que tu confonds ignorance et inconnu.


Ben voil !




> L'origine de la guerre ? J'en sais rien. Btement, je penserais  deux choses : "La volont de dominer", "La peur de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre'."


Hey, je ne vois pas en quoi _la peur de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre'_ pousserait  lui foutre sur la gueule...
Dj, pourquoi _la peur_ de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre' ? Il y a plein de choses que je ne comprends pas chez les autres, a ne me fait pas peur, mais a m'intrigue, je me pose des questions, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hey, je ne vois pas en quoi _la peur de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre'_ pousserait  lui foutre sur la gueule...
> Dj, pourquoi _la peur_ de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre' ? Il y a plein de choses que je ne comprends pas chez les autres, a ne me fait pas peur, mais a m'intrigue, je me pose des questions, etc.


Il y a plusieurs ractions possibles face  l'inconnu. Comme tu le dis, il y a la curiosit, l'envie de dcouvrir. C'est gnralement l'apanage des scientifiques. Il y a aussi ceux qui s'en foutent, a ne les intresse pas. Ce qu'ils ne comprennent pas, ne les intressent pas. C'est une bonne partie de la population. Mais, il y a aussi ceux qui se disent que a peut tre dangereux pour lui, sa famille, ses intrts, sa culture, et que c'est mieux mort que vivant ! Et cette catgorie est hlas beaucoup plus rpandue que la premire.

----------


## souviron34

> Alors a c'est un drle d'a priori selon moi. Je penses que l'ignorance et la peur de la mort, est observable chez tous les animaux, sous la forme d'un "instinct de survie". Les antilopes qui fuient devant le dpart d'une lionne  leurs trousses, les lions qui ne s'approchent pas de trop prs des lphants, etc...
> 
> Je n'ai pas dit qu'on tait proche des animaux. J'ai dit qu'on tait exactement comme eux, aux diffrences d'anatomie prt. Nous avons tous le mme anctre commun (des cyanobactries ?)


Et crois-tu que la lionne qui coure aprs les antilopes ou les lphants qui chargent les lions le font par "ignorance" ou "peur de la mort" ??

Cet "instinct de survie" qui poussent les uns  chasser pour se nourrir et les autres  fuir pour ne pas servir de repas, n'a, il me semble, pas grand chose  voir avec la notion de guerre..

A la limite, les batailles entre mles pour le contrle du troupeau et des femelles  beaucoup plus  voir... Mais "l'instinct de survie" me semble pas mal loign.. Et la notion de peur ou d'ignorance me semble n'avoir qu'un rapport trs tnu avec tout a...

----------


## Kaamui

> Et crois-tu que la lionne qui coure aprs les antilopes ou les lphants qui chargent les lions le font par "ignorance" ou "peur de la mort" ??


C'est exactement ce que je dis oui. Pourquoi tu crois qu'elle chasse ? Qu'elle cherche  se nourrir ? Elle cumule dans ses gnes des centaines de milliers de gnration d'animaux qui se sont vertu a ne pas mourrir. viter de mourrir est un rflexe pour elle, tout comme sa respiration, tout comme celle de cette antilope ou de son rflexe qui a consist a fuir devant larrive de la lionne.

La rle de l'ignorance ici (ignorer c'est ne pas connatre quelque chose. Quelque chose qui n'est pas connu est inconnu) joue un rle cl selon moi. 

Parce qu'on ne sait pas, et que mme si on essaie de le concevoir autrement, le vivre est une autre histoire, on conoit la mort comme une fin. Quand on regarde a de manire plus scientifique, on peur dire qu'on laisse tous la mme empreinte dans le temps, car nous sommes tous des maillons de mme poids d'un immense "arbre de causalit", n'en dplaise a nos livres "d'histoire" (si tu penses qu'un truc vivant a plus d'impact sur le monde qu'un truc sans vie comme un caillou, demande aux dinosaures ce qu'ils en pensent  :;): ). Ainsi notre existence ( chacun) n'est que le fruit d'une multitude de produits considrables de cause  effet, et notre mort une des innombrables oprandes d'une multitude d'autres produits considrables de cause  effet. 

Ce que j'essaie de dire pourrait se resumer en : "Combien de vies et de morts pour que j'existe ? Combien de vies et de morts parce que je suis mort ?". 

Quand on commence a concevoir les choses comme a, alors il devient ais de comprendre que si j'tais capable de faire abstraction de l'Ignorance  ( vue ici comme une constante universelle, une proprit de l'univers (inhrente a la nature de l'univers)), de mon incapacit a ressentir mon existence comme une partie d'un tout sans lequel je n'ai pas de sens, alors mourir n'aurait pas moins de sens que de vivre, je n'aurais pas plus envie de vivre que de mourir. 

C'est pour ca que je trouve l'ignorance si fascinante. C'est comme si parce que l'univers induit par sa nature (aucun observation du tableau dans son ensemble a un instant t n'est possible) l'impossibilit de savoir ce qu'il est (ne serait-ce qu' un instant t), que la vie prend forme. Si nous nous rendions compte que notre vie n'est pas plus importante qu'un caillou sur la lune, la vie aurait du mal a s'tendre. L'ignorance c'est la vie, peut-on rsumer. 

Ainsi, l'ignorance conduit  la peur de la mort, laquelle nous pousse  vivre. Par slection naturelle, la poursuite d'une dure de vie toujours plus longue et l'envie de tarir une intarissable soif d'carter la mort de nos chemins individualistes, nous apportons des rponses de plus en plus grandes, vastes, prennes, jusqu' liminer toute forme de prdateur (domination). Puis quand on s'aperoit qu'il reste des prdateurs, des "dangers" au sein de notre espce, alors on va plus loin, jusqu'au gnocide pour certains groupes d'animaux. Aussi paradoxal que cela puisse paratre, pour chapper a la mort, certains sont prt  la semer partout... heureusement que la vie n'a pas qu'un seul visage (mais a c'est un tout autre dbat)...




> Cet "instinct de survie" qui poussent les uns  chasser pour se nourrir et les autres  fuir pour ne pas servir de repas, n'a, il me semble, pas grand chose  voir avec la notion de guerre..
> 
> A la limite, les batailles entre mles pour le contrle du troupeau et des femelles  beaucoup plus  voir... Mais "l'instinct de survie" me semble pas mal loign.. Et la notion de peur ou d'ignorance me semble n'avoir qu'un rapport trs tnu avec tout a...


Voici plus haut pourquoi selon moi il a tout  voir


EDIT : Franchement, j'adore les -1 non justifis.. j'imagine que donner mon opinion n'est alors pas une bonne chose pour celui ou celle qui me met un pouce rouge..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> EDIT : Franchement, j'adore les -1 non justifis.. j'imagine que donner mon opinion n'est alors pas une bonne chose pour celui ou celle qui me met un pouce rouge..


Perso, je ne t'ai pas mis le -1, mais tu le mrites car ton texte est absolument imbuvable. Entre les fautes de frappes/franais, le style illisible et le manque d'air, je me suis arrt au bout de 3 lignes !

----------


## Kaamui

> Perso, je ne t'ai pas mis le -1, mais tu le mrites car ton texte est absolument imbuvable. Entre les fautes de frappes/franais, le style illisible et le manque d'air, je me suis arrt au bout de 3 lignes !


Et...




> Je pense que tu confonds ignorance et inconnu.
> 
> La mort, on sait trs bien ce que c'est ! C'est ce qui en rsulte, qui nous est inconnu, et c'est a qui nous fait peur. Pourquoi sommes-nous diffrents des animaux face  la mort ? Parce que, contrairement  eux, nous voulons croire que nous possdons un supplment d'me (et sur lequel joue*nt* les religions), immatriel, et c'est cette notion qui provoque nos peurs. En fait, la mort reprsente une fin en soi*t*, mais *dans* comme il faut que nous soyons *suprieur* au reste des animaux, nous nous sommes invents un petit plus. Ce plus, personne ne le voit, ne sait ce que c'est, mais c'est ce qui ferait que nous serions diffrents des autres animaux, et par diffrents, nous entendons bien sr *"suprieur"*. Dans ce cadre l, la mort ne peut-tre que la fin de notre partie "animale", mais pas la fin de notre partie "spirituelle" comme ils disent. Cependant, comme* y a* pas des masses de tmoignages sur ce qui ce passe "au-del", a reste une inconnue. Et, l'inconnu, a fait peur.
> 
> L'origine de la guerre ? J'en sais rien. Btement, je penserais  deux choses : "La volont de dominer", "La peur de ce que l'on ne comprend pas chez 'l'autre'."


C'est vrai que ton style et la place de l'air dans ce paragraphe parlent d'eux-mme... mais soit, je vais prendre le temps de m'appliquer alors (je l'ai crit via mon smartphone, l'exprience est diffrente), et modifier le paragraphe incrimin...

Edit : toutefois, je pensais rellement que personne ne serait assez mesquin pour utiliser les pouces rouges pour jouer les profs de franais, ou pour juger autre chose que les ides contenues dans le post...

----------


## BenoitM

Perso, j'ai pas mis de pouce en bas,

Part contre j'ai rien compris  ce que tu voulais dire
C'est quoi l'ignorance de la mort?
A ce que je sache tout le monde sait ce que c'est. Au pire ce qu'on ne sait pas c'est ce qu'il y a aprs la mort.

Et le pire, en quoi la peur de la mort expliquerait les guerres?
Vu qu'on a peur de la mort? on cherche  mourir? c'est un peu illogique comme raisonnement.

----------


## Kaamui

J'imagine que c'est un problme de terminologie : nous n'avons pas du tout la mme dfinition des mots. Mais il y a un autre problme, selon moi, qui vient du fait que toi et d'autres ici ont une quantit faramineuse d'acquis qui ne peuvent tre remis en cause, comme toi ici sur la dfinition de l'ignorance et de la mort (l'un ma sorti la dfinition du Larousse, l'autre m'a demand de changer ignorance en inconnu, tous ceux-l ont, pour rsumer, tent de "rtablir", en lieu et place de mon vocabulaire, "LE vocabulaire" (LE laisse entendre quelque chose)). 

Bref, c'est pas grave, mais c'est ce qui anime tous les dbats, ici, sur le salaire  vie, le topic sur la Grce, et a c'est quand mme dommage, parce qu'au lieu de pouvoir avancer sur le sujet de fond, on passe toute notre nergie  faire du sur place,  devoir rpondre  des "a a dj t fait a marche pas",  des rsums transformant le sens des phrases cites, etc..

Par exemple je n'ai jamais parl de l'ignorance de la mort, mais de l'ignorance (dans le sens philosophique) qui conduit  la peur de la mort.

Pour les besoins de rduction du paragraphe  suivre, je ne m'talerai pas sur une convention que je pose : l'univers est dterministe ET indterminable (si vous n'tes pas d'accord avec cela, vous ne pourrez comprendre la suite). Bien sur, je n'ai pas la preuve de cette convention, je n'ai qu'un raisonnement en logique formelle s'appuyant sur le modle standard du Big Bang pour le justifier, mais a reste une thorie. Bref.

Je dfinis l'ignorance comme une proprit fondamentale, induite de l'aspect "indterminable" de l'univers (parce Tout est indterminable, alors on ignore Tout, on ne sait pas ce que Tout est dans sa totalit). Pour la diffrencier de l'ignorance d'un individu envers un sujet, je vais l'crire avec un "i" majuscule.

Cela veut dire que l'univers ne permet pas de tout savoir. Le Savoir est hors de porte, en quelque sorte, protg. Parmi les savoirs "protgs", il y a la mort. 

Personne ne peut en faire un retour d'exprience. On sait qu'elle existe, on sait la dcrire, physiquement, mais on ne l'a jamais vcu, et personne ne l'ayant vcu ne peut videmment en faire un retour d'exprience. L o tu dis que l'on sait tous ce qu'elle est, je dis que ce n'est qu'une thorie. Comme personne n'a jamais pu en faire l'exprience et en revenir, ce constat est act de manire triviale. On est dj bien loin donc du "la mort on sait tous ce que c'est".

Personne ne pouvant prouver que "la mort, c'est la fin de la vie", il y a donc place  la rflexion. Et l dessus, j'en suis  considrer la mort comme une tape marquante et dsagrable d'un point de vue subjectif/individuel/goste, mais tout  fait commune et transcendante d'un point de vue objectif/collectif/solidaire. La mort sert le monde de demain au mme titre que la vie, quand je l'observe sans me sentir concern. Bien sur, dans la pratique, j'ai beau avoir essay, je n'arrive pas  ne pas me sentir concern par la mort, et bien que je reste persuad que ma thorie sur l'aspect positif de la mort est la bonne (pour l'instant en tout cas), je n'ai pas envie de mourir. En pratique, il m'est impossible d'tre objectif sur mon funeste sort. Pourquoi ? Parce que comme dit plus haut, il m'est impossible de vraiment la connaitre, car je ne peux pas l'avoir vcu. En dfinitive, ma thorie ne vaut pas un clou, car j'ignore toujours ce qu'elle est rellement. 

Ici, "je" deviens la la vue subjectif du raisonnement animal au fil des volutions (mais encore par souci de rduction, le paragraphe sera vulgaris et raccourci, non exhaustif, et probablement sujet  manquement ou erreur de ma part (WIP)). Egalement, il fait fi des formes de soumission qui ont merges dans le mme souci de prservation de son existence. Le sujet de base n'est pas l.

Du coup je ne peux m'carter de l'ide que la mort, c'est ma fin, et que a, a n'a vraiment pas l'air cool... et comme ma fin, je n'ai pas envie qu'elle soit relle, alors je vais tout faire pour attendre la plus longtemps possible pour y tre confront. Je vais alors cherch  contrler tout ce qui m'entoure, parce que si je fais attention  tout ce qui se passe autour de moi, alors je verrai le danger venir, et je pourrai repousser la date de ma mort. Au fil des gnrations, je m'aperois que ce n'est pas suffisant, et je dveloppe la capacit d'anticiper. Je suis un lion, et je vois dans la progniture qui vient de natre en face de moi, un mle, ridicule maintenant, mais un rival bien plus jeune et vigoureux que moi au moment o je le recroiserai  son age adulte, et je ne serai plus en mesure de me protger de la mort, ni de conserver ma place de dominant. Il faut que je profite donc de ma domination actuelle, pour empcher ce moment d'arriver. Si ce lionceau meurt, il n'est plus une menace, puisque personne n'en revient jamais. Je suis un homme, et j'ai exactement le mme genre de raisonnement. La diffrence c'est mon anatomie. Je suis debout, je vois plus loin, donc plus tt, et je peux donc anticiper bien plus de choses. J'ai des pouces opposables, un langage, et je vais bientt inventer des outils me permettant de graver mes expriences dans le temps, russir  faire perdurer mes acquis au del de ma mort. Tous ces facteurs, qui ont fait de moi le plus redoutable des prdateurs, ne m'ont toujours pas mis  l'abri de la mort. Cette domination sur les autres espces ne m'a pas protg de ma propre espce. Je n'arrive toujours pas  chapper  la mort. Le clan le plus proche est une gne, car nos rencontres sont une remise en cause de ma position dominante, et donc une remise en cause de mon contrle sur la date de ma mort.

Ce raisonnement dans le temps nous conduit inexorablement  des rponses toujours plus larges, lourdes, et englobantes, comme j'ai essay de le montrer. A l'heure actuelle, nous avons mis au point des stratgies collectives pour liminer des nuisances potentielles, toujours dans le souci de se prserver le plus longtemps possible... on appelle a les guerres 

Voici mon approche, qui me fait dire que l'Ignorance conduit  la peur de la mort, qui conduit au besoin de dominer, qui conduit  la violence,  la guerre, etc..

Ce raisonnement ne vaut peut-tre pas grand chose, mais c'est mon raisonnement, et je ne trouve pas qu'il soit dnu de logique.

Si vous voyez toujours pas o je veux en venir, je peux rien faire de plus, dsol.

----------


## Jipt

> J'imagine que c'est un problme de terminologie


C'est aussi un problme d'orthographe, dsol. Et encore une fois, a ne m'amuse pas de relever / rechercher (comme certains le pensent) les fautes chez autrui, c'est juste qu'autrui me les balance  la gueule, et j'ai du mal  comprendre, des fois... Par exemple, je lis plus bas :



> Ici, "je" deviens la la vue subjectif du raisonnement animal au fil des volutions [...]


Indpendamment du doublage de "la" et de l'accord foireux de "subjectif", en rcrivant proprement et en supprimant ce qui ne sert  rien pour ma dmonstration, on lit donc :
_Ici, "je" deviens la vue subjective du raisonnement [...]_

Et du coup je pose la question : que viennent foutre ici les guillemets encadrant _je_ ? En gnral, mettre entre guillemets, c'est citer, relever, faire remarquer quelque chose. On peut donc avoir cette lecture :
_Ici, "je" devient la vue subjective du raisonnement [...]_ -- et on ne sait pas trop ce que a veut dire, ou alors
_Ici, je deviens la vue subjective du raisonnement [...]_ -- ce qui est plus franais, mais on ne sait toujours pas trop ce que a veut dire,  ::D: 
Et le lecteur, qu'est-ce qu'il doit choisir/comprendre ?

a ne devait pas tre trs clair dans ta tte, au moment du pianotage (en comparant avec la guitare, y a des moments, Clapton se perd compltement dans ses solos, donc a peut arriver  tout le monde mais toi, tu as la chance de pouvoir te relire aprs avoir "jou", et d'utiliser le bouton "modifier" au besoin).

Tu "fais ton deuche" sur ce coup-l (t'es-tu relu ?), et  partir de l, tu peux "faire ton deuche" partout dans ton texte, il est impossible pour le lecteur (qui n'est pas dans ta tte) de savoir o tu le fais et o tu ne le fais pas. 
Et toute ta dmonstration tombe  l'eau et part en quenouille, du coup.
Dsol, disais-je plus haut.




> Parmi les savoirs "protgs", il y a la mort. 
> 
> Personne ne peut en faire un retour d'exprience. On sait qu'elle existe, on sait la dcrire, physiquement, mais on ne l'a jamais vcu, et personne ne l'ayant vcu ne peut videmment en faire un retour d'exprience.


As-tu lu mon lien sur les NDE ?




> En dfinitive, ma thorie ne vaut pas un clou, car j'ignore toujours ce qu'elle est rellement.


Si elle ne vaut pas un clou, pourquoi blablater dessus  n'en plus finir ? 
Et  la manire de deuche, on ne sait pas ce que "elle" reprsente : ta thorie ou ta mort ? D'un point de vue grammatical l'une ou l'autre hypothse tient la route, il faut donc que je devine, que je suppose ce que tu veux dire.




> Du coup je ne peux m'carter de l'ide que la mort, c'est ma fin, et que a, a n'a vraiment pas l'air cool... et comme ma fin, je n'ai pas envie qu'elle soit relle, alors je vais tout faire pour attendre la plus longtemps possible pour y tre confront.


_l'ide que la mort, c'est ma fin, et [que] a, a n'a vraiment pas l'air cool..._Vision totalement subjective lie je pense au fait qu'au quotidien tu vois des trucs qui ne donnent pas envie de s'en approcher (maladies lourdes des ges avancs, estropis graves des accidents ou des guerres, cadavres grouillant de vers et autres saloperies, squelettes et autres bouts d'os exhums par les scientifiques "pilleurs de tombes", ...), et je le comprends ; d'un autre ct, tu te vois vivre ternellement ? a donne le tournis, cette ide. Donc, faut bien en passer,  un moment ou un autre, par une "sortie de scne".
Oui, je vois la Vie comme une espce de pice de thtre joue en continu, avec des acteurs qui entrent, font leur petit tour et puis s'en vont.





> alors je verrai le danger venir, et je pourrai repousser la date de ma mort.


Mouahahaha, et on dirait que tu n'as rien capt  l'histoire de Jon, qui, au passage, me semble vieille comme le monde -- Comme la Vie ?




> Je suis un lion, et je vois dans la progniture qui vient de natre en face de moi, un mle, ridicule maintenant, mais un rival bien plus jeune et vigoureux que moi au moment o je le recroiserai  son **ge adulte, et je ne serai plus en mesure de me protger de la mort, ni de conserver ma place de dominant. Il faut que je profite donc de ma domination actuelle, pour empcher ce moment d'arriver.


_Empcher ce moment d'arriver_ On croit rver...




> Si ce lionceau meurt, il n'est plus une menace, puisque personne n'en revient jamais.


Mais si cette thorie tait valable, a fait belle lurette qu'il n'y aurait plus de lions sur la plante, ni plus rien qui se reproduit en passant par les enfants, d'ailleurs -- dont nous... Compltement idiot. Tu devrais regarder plus souvent des documentaires animaliers.

Abrgeons...



> Ce raisonnement dans le temps nous conduit inexorablement  des rponses toujours plus larges, lourdes, et englobantes, comme j'ai essay de le montrer. A l'heure actuelle, nous avons mis au point des stratgies collectives pour liminer des nuisances potentielles, toujours dans le souci de se prserver le plus longtemps possible... on appelle a les guerres


Pour se prserver de la mort l'Homme invente la guerre, c'est bien a ?
Mais pourtant  la guerre, il y a bien des hommes qui meurent, non ? Tu peux expliquer cette erreur monumentale dans ta thorie ?

Mais en quelques lignes, hein, pas une tripote de paragraphes  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : j'ai cliqu sur "Modifier ce message" 7 ou 8 fois aprs l'avoir post...

----------


## Kaamui

> C'est aussi un problme d'orthographe, dsol. Et encore une fois, a ne m'amuse pas de relever / rechercher (comme certains le pensent) les fautes chez autrui, c'est juste qu'autrui me les balance  la gueule, et j'ai du mal  comprendre, des fois... Par exemple, je lis plus bas :
> 
> Indpendamment du doublage de "la" et de l'accord foireux de "subjectif", en rcrivant proprement et en supprimant ce qui ne sert  rien pour ma dmonstration, on lit donc :
> _Ici, "je" deviens la vue subjective du raisonnement [...]_
> 
> Et du coup je pose la question : que viennent foutre ici les guillemets encadrant _je_ ? En gnral, mettre entre guillemets, c'est citer, relever, faire remarquer quelque chose. On peut donc avoir cette lecture :
> _Ici, "je" devient la vue subjective du raisonnement [...]_ -- et on ne sait pas trop ce que a veut dire, ou alors
> Et le lecteur, qu'est-ce qu'il doit choisir/comprendre ?
> 
> a ne devait pas tre trs clair dans ta tte, au moment du pianotage (en comparant avec la guitare, y a des moments, Clapton se perd compltement dans ses solos, donc a peut arriver  tout le monde mais toi, tu as la chance de pouvoir te relire aprs avoir "jou", et d'utiliser le bouton "modifier" au besoin).


...et ON ne sait pas trop ce que a veut dire, ou alors ... TU ne sais pas trop ce que a veut dire (mais je comprends que tu cherches du soutien autour de toi). C'est bien "je" devient ... tu n'as pas vu au dbut quand j'ai parl de personnes qui veulent rtablir LE vocabulaire ? Si tu ne comprends pas, demande, y'a pas de honte. "je" devient est quivalent  "le pronom je devient..."

j'ai vu tout a mais sur mon smartphone, quand je souhaite diter le message, l'interface me parle de supprimer le message, donc je l'ai laiss a hier soir (et aujourd'hui oubli). Et j'aimerais bien que tu me cites un solo de Clapton, live ou ce que tu veux, o il se perd compltement dans son solo.




> As-tu lu mon lien sur les NDE ?


non




> Si elle ne vaut pas un clou, pourquoi blablater dessus  n'en plus finir ? 
> Et  la manire de deuche, on ne sait pas ce que "elle" reprsente : ta thorie ou ta mort ? D'un point de vue grammatical l'une ou l'autre hypothse tient la route, il faut donc que je devine, que je suppose ce que tu veux dire.


Pourquoi blablater autant pour ne relever que quelques fautes d'orthographes (et on parie combien que je peux en trouver chez toi aussi des fautes d'orthographe ? Tu sais faire autre chose que polluer les topics avec tes interventions de pseudo-prof de franais ? T'as qu' me mettre un pouce rouge quand tu vois une faute, a te fera gagner du temps, et  moi aussi)
Encore ce rapprochement avec deuche... c'est dingue l'hostilit que je vous inspire  certains, y'a qu' voir cette intervention sur les fautes d'orthographes et la comprhension de mon texte, tu parles au nom de tout le monde pour lui enlever sa valeur, essayer de le ridiculiser... ON pense que c'est toi que tu ridiculises

Et il s'agit de la mort, je penses qu'avec un peu de logique, t'aurais pu t'en sortir sans qu'on te tienne la main... mais bon toute cette nergie sur la forme, j'imagine que c'est que tu as du mal  trouver des arguments sur le fond, alors tu compenses...





> _l'ide que la mort, c'est ma fin, et [que] a, a n'a vraiment pas l'air cool..._Vision totalement subjective lie je pense au fait qu'au quotidien tu vois des trucs qui ne donnent pas envie de s'en approcher (maladies lourdes des ges avancs, estropis graves des accidents ou des guerres, cadavres grouillant de vers et autres saloperies, squelettes et autres bouts d'os exhums par les scientifiques "pilleurs de tombes", ...), et je le comprends ; d'un autre ct, tu te vois vivre ternellement ?


Justement, l'ternit c'est la mort, selon moi. Je ne vois pas o j'ai fais l'loge de la vie ternelle.  




> Mouahahaha, et on dirait que tu n'as rien capt  l'histoire de Jon, qui, au passage, me semble vieille comme le monde -- Comme la Vie ?


Nhi ? Que vient faire Jon l dedans ? Et puis c'est quoi ce besoin de me voir comme n'ayant rien capt ? Trs intressant, somme toute...




> _Empcher ce moment d'arriver_ On croit rver...


Mais encore ?




> Mais si cette thorie tait valable, a fait belle lurette qu'il n'y aurait plus de lions sur la plante, ni plus rien qui se reproduit en passant par les enfants, d'ailleurs -- dont nous... Compltement idiot. Tu devrais regarder plus souvent des documentaires animaliers.


T'as pas lu la consigne juste avant le paragraphe ? J'ai expliqu, et d'ailleurs j'avais prcis dans les postes au dessus, que ce n'est "qu'un visage parmi d'autres" que je dcris ici.. tu relves les fautes d'criture des autre mais ton niveau de lecture est vraiment mauvais c'est impressionnant (surement encore une histoire de compensation)



> Abrgeons...


Oui s'il te plait  ::ptdr:: 




> Pour se prserver de la mort l'Homme invente la guerre, c'est bien a ?
> Mais pourtant  la guerre, il y a bien des hommes qui meurent, non ? Tu peux expliquer cette erreur monumentale dans ta thorie ?


Non je ne vois pas d'erreur monumentale, je vois un paradoxe. Tu connais pas ce mot ? Pour tre tout  fait franc, je commence  penser que ton niveau de stupidit est affligeant (dsol, mais je le penses vraiment, ce n'est pas pour te blesser)




> PS : j'ai cliqu sur "Modifier ce message" 7 ou 8 fois aprs l'avoir post...


C'est ma moyenne aussi, mais, on en contrle pas Tout, Jipt...

----------


## Algo D.DN

mon avis, il y a -7000 ans, l'exploit devait se rsumer  rester en vie, un jour de plus, la notion de survie devait tre omniprsente... On devait tre assez loin de  tous ces bidules de croyances, qui ont d arriver bien plus tard (avec les divins, manipulateurs, assureurs Arf!). Tout comme les hirarchies, le statut social, autant de facteurs qui au fil des volutions ont permis d'assoir des prdominances, influences. 

Les raisons qui ont pouss des gens  se runir avec l'ide d'aller massacrer pour une raison prcise, il ne devait pas y en avoir des masses hein!

On pourrait ventuellement envisager quelques facteurs circonstancis, baston dans une grotte pour une peau de chvre qui s'envenime, un flagrant dlit de ciel mon mari! qui finit en drame interfamilial, avec parti pris, because, la nympho ne compte plus les amants dans la grotte.  ::mouarf::  Le donjuan pas content de la rouste rameute les siens.

Des trucs qui partent en live quoi, et  partir de ce constat on peut imaginer les rapports de forces, on prennise les pratiques, on affine ventuellement des stratgies.

----------


## souviron34

Sur le fond...




> Par exemple je n'ai jamais parl de l'ignorance de la mort, mais de l'ignorance (dans le sens philosophique) qui conduit  la peur de la mort.


Dj l, je ne suis plus le lien de causalit..

Que l'"ignorance" soit la source du questionnement par rapport  la mort, certainement..  Mas je ne vois pas en quoi a fait avancer le schmilblick..





> je n'ai qu'un raisonnement en logique formelle s'appuyant sur le modle standard du Big Bang pour le justifier, mais a reste une thorie. Bref.


Que vient faire un raisonnement de logique formelle dans une partie philosophique ??

Quel besoin ???





> Cela veut dire que l'univers ne permet pas de tout savoir. Le Savoir est hors de porte, en quelque sorte, protg. Parmi les savoirs "protgs", il y a la mort. 
> ...
> Du coup je ne peux m'carter de l'ide que la mort, c'est ma fin, et que a, a n'a vraiment pas l'air cool... et comme ma fin, je n'ai pas envie qu'elle soit relle, alors je vais tout faire pour attendre la plus longtemps possible pour y tre confront.


Euh....

C'est le fondement de toutes les religions, et c'est justement la principale chose qui diffrencie les humains des animaux..


(_et justement, si tu veux attendre le plus longtemps possible pour y tre confront, tu vas pas faire la guerre, o tu risques trs fortement d'y tre confront avant "l'heure prvue initialement"..._)





> Voici mon approche, qui me fait dire que l'Ignorance conduit  la peur de la mort, qui conduit au besoin de dominer, qui conduit  la violence,  la guerre, etc..
> 
> Ce raisonnement ne vaut peut-tre pas grand chose, mais c'est mon raisonnement, et je ne trouve pas qu'il soit dnu de logique.


Encore une fois, que vient faire la logique l-dedans ??

On parle philosophie (_comment accepte-t-on l'ide de mort ?_)..

Je peux ventuellement comprendre ton raisonnement, mais le problme sont les liens de causalit que tu tablis, et du coup l'ide mme de ta rponse au sujet initial..

En quoi la peur de la mort conduit-elle au besoin de dominer ? et donc en quoi la peur de la mort est-elle  l'origine des guerres ?


Si tu veux mon avis, tu construis la thorie que tu veux, certes, mais ne t'attend pas  ce qu'elle soit partage par beaucoup...Ta construction me semble simplement, comme beaucoup de choses qui se prtendent "_sotriques  base scientifique_", pcher trs fortement par l'absence de causalit relle, en faisant passer des sophismes ou des affirmations pour des dmonstrations. OR si on n'est pas d'accord avec les prmices, ni sur les liens de causalit, a va tre compliqu d'tre d'accord sur la conclusion...

Tu as expos ton point de vue, merci...

----------


## BenoitM

> J'imagine que c'est un problme de terminologie : nous n'avons pas du tout la mme dfinition des mots. Mais il y a un autre problme, selon moi, qui vient du fait que toi et d'autres ici ont une quantit faramineuse d'acquis qui ne peuvent tre remis en cause, comme toi ici sur la dfinition de l'ignorance et de la mort.


Je pense que c'est tellement tes phrases sont obscure.
Je suis pas sur que trait les gens d'obtus et de strotyp et qui ont des acquis qui ne peuvent tre remis en cause soit la meilleur faon de dbattre.
Bon coller la dfinition du dictionnaire non plus...




> Par exemple je n'ai jamais parl de l'ignorance de la mort, mais de l'ignorance (dans le sens philosophique) qui conduit  la peur de la mort.


J'ai du mal a voir la subtilit qui se cache derrire la diffrence entre les deux phrases.
Et je suppose que c'est mes certitudes qui mempche de voir la diffrence...




> Je dfinis l'ignorance comme une proprit fondamentale, induite de l'aspect "indterminable" de l'univers (parce Tout est indterminable, alors on ignore Tout, on ne sait pas ce que Tout est dans sa totalit). Pour la diffrencier de l'ignorance d'un individu envers un sujet, je vais l'crire avec un "i" majuscule.
> ...


a doit faire mal  la tte quand mme.




> Cela veut dire que l'univers ne permet pas de tout savoir. Le Savoir est hors de porte, en quelque sorte, protg. Parmi les savoirs "protgs", il y a la mort.


Euh c'est surtout l'homme qui a peur de la mort qui met de la "lgende" autour car il ne peut supporter que son existence et inexistence n'a de sens.
Sinon comme savoir protg, il y a toutes les ractions non rversibles du monde chimique, et ben il y en a des mystre dans l'univers...
On se pose nettement moins la question de l'ignorance quand la lumire est absorbe, quand l'nergie se transforme.
Et on ne dit pas que cet nergie vit dans un autre monde :p




> Tous ces facteurs, qui ont fait de moi le plus redoutable des prdateurs, ne m'ont toujours pas mis  l'abri de la mort. Cette domination sur les autres espces ne m'a pas protg de ma propre espce. Je n'arrive toujours pas  chapper  la mort. Le clan le plus proche est une gne, car nos rencontres sont une remise en cause de ma position dominante, et donc une remise en cause de mon contrle sur la date de ma mort.


Oui a part que quand tu pars en guerre tu as beaucoup plus de chance de mourir que si tu te laissais dominer.
Est-ce que vraiment le soldat du duc dAnjou avait un rel intrt d'aller se faire tuer contre le duc d'Aquitaine?




> Ce raisonnement dans le temps nous conduit inexorablement  des rponses toujours plus larges, lourdes, et englobantes, comme j'ai essay de le montrer. A l'heure actuelle, nous avons mis au point des stratgies collectives pour liminer des nuisances potentielles, toujours dans le souci de se prserver le plus longtemps possible... on appelle a les guerres


Pas sur, mais je peux me tromper, mais je pense qu'il y a de moins en moins de gens prt  mourir sur un champ de bataille (et de moins en moins de gens a le tolr) voir le ramdam quand il y a un soldat qui meurt au combat.




> Voici mon approche, qui me fait dire que l'Ignorance conduit  la peur de la mort, qui conduit au besoin de dominer, qui conduit  la violence,  la guerre, etc..


Tu peux faire le mme raisonnement sans l'ignorance de la mort.
La mort = fin de lexistence donc on cherche  viter la mort, donc on tue ses ennemies.
Mais la o le problme, pour moi, survient c'est quand tu as plus de chance de mourir en voulant tuer ton ennemie quand le laissant tranquille et donc pour vivre plus longtemps tu ne devrais plus faire la guerre.
Surtout que dans les guerre le simple soldat a trs peut  gagner (surement la raison pour laquelle il faut toujours transformer l'autre en monstre).

----------


## Jipt

> Si tu ne comprends pas, demande, y'a pas de honte. "je" devient est quivalent  "le pronom je devient..."


tu pourez artait de fer ton boufon?j'av mis les de opsions et tant cites qune!




> Et j'aimerais bien que tu me cites un solo de Clapton, live ou ce que tu veux, o il se perd compltement dans son solo.


albume "just one night" 




> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> As-tu lu mon lien sur les NDE ?
> 
> 
> non


mets i jeu te mais ds liens queue tu suis pas,jeu pre montand...




> Et il s'agit de la mort, je pense*s* qu'avec un peu de logique, t'aurais pu t'en sortir sans qu'on te tienne la main... mais bon toute cette nergie sur la forme, j'imagine que c'est que tu as du mal  trouver des arguments sur le fond, alors tu compenses...


Alore sa ses trop nul et bt!chaqun a logique donque moi javait choisit lautre opsion,tu voie...




> Nhi ? Que vient faire Jon l dedans ?


pour jon jaipa con pris, o son post a tait aidit o le a disparue o c't aiyeurs o c't un autres.bah...
enfaim, chuis bon, vl un lien parmis temps dautres ki repran la meme histoir 

le reste me baine alor ji raipond pa jet autre choze a fer

----------


## Kaamui

> Sur le fond...
> 
> Dj l, je ne suis plus le lien de causalit..
> 
> Que l'"ignorance" soit la source du questionnement par rapport  la mort, certainement..  Mas je ne vois pas en quoi a fait avancer le schmilblick..
> 
> [...]
> 
> Tu as expos ton point de vue, merci...


Ton post est exactement ce que j'espre de mes interlocuteurs,  minima, et je t'en remercie (dans l'attitude, vis--vis de l'autre).  Pour le schmilblick, bah j'ai pas dit que je faisais avancer quoi que ce soit, je considre juste que la Peur est issue de l'Ignorance, qui est elle induite de l'aspect indterminable de l'univers. Parmi les peurs, il y a celle de la mort, qui conduit au besoin de dominer (ou  se soumettre mais a c'est pas le dbat qui m'intresse), qui conduit aux rapports violents,  la violence physique, et qui ensuite s'exprime de manire diverse selon l'anatomie (et le contexte) des espces animales concernes. Je ne peux pas le rsumer plus (j'ai bien compris que je faisais chier tout le monde quand je m'talais). Appelez a la guerre chez les hommes, moi jappelle a la mme chose qu'une baston en bande organise. Les lions ont les leurs, nous les ntres, la slection naturelle a fait le reste. Je ne crois pas du tout que nous soyons " part", juste les mieux servis (slection naturelle)

Pour la logique formelle intervenant dans le fait de thoriser que l'univers est dterministe ET indterminable (1), c'est comme a que j'ai procd pour essaye de le "thoriser", c'est tout, et a va devenir HS si on se lance dans cette discussion (mais groso modo, deux constats poss apportant un troisime, en partant du BigBang et d'un environnement 4D, la logique peut faire le reste, pour prouver que l'univers est dterministe, et qu'un observateur de l'intrieur ne peut pas le dterminer). Comme tu dis, et je l'ai galement soulign, si on est pas d'accord sur la base (1), tout le reste est sans fondement. Et en plus la base elle mme est thorique, mais je crois qu'on en est tous l : nos bases sont des thories. 




> Oui a part que quand tu pars en guerre tu as beaucoup plus de chance de mourir que si tu te laissais dominer.


Le monde est pluriel, les raisonnements aussi (et l encore la diffrence se situe dans la logique, et @souviron34 la logique a toute sa place dans le dbat philosophique, qui n'est pas si diffrent du dbat scientifique (une autre approche du questionnement)). J'ai insist sur le fait que je me positionnais sur un cas, celui qui m'intressait, le choix de la domination par la violence physique, puisque c'est le sujet initial. Mais pour en parler quand mme, tu as raison, on verra rarement par exemple un groupe de daims choisir autre chose que la fuite devant la mort probable qui les attends. Des animaux moins bien servis par la slection naturelle (et a vaut aussi intra-espce), auront par exemple des choix peut-tre plus raisonnables, mais des animaux moyennement servis pour survivre  leur contexte d'autres choix. Par exemple, les phacochres choisissent parfois la fuite, face  une lionne, parfois la confrontation (aussi fou cela puisse paratre), et parfois a marche ...








@Jipt, kel chantons ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> John Shannow
> Cette phrase m'a fait penser  l'histoire du "Rendez-vous  Saramova".


Cette citation me rappelle une fable sur le rendez-vous manqu avec  la mort et l'effroi qu'elle sucite chez tout individu   
Et  decrit egalement nos reactions spontanees  confrontes  un danger imminent qui sont tres differentes des reactions qu'on aurait souhaites avoir   sang froid ...
"Il etait une fois ,une vieille dans sa chaumiere qui se plaignait de la misre de la vie et appelait la Mort de ses voeux pour la soulager de ses peines...
Chaque jour elle criait  :O Mort viens donc m'oter la Vie ,je n'en peux plus !!!...
Un jour ,Dame  Chouette  la nuit tombante et dans l'obscurite penetra dans sa cuisine mal eclairee par une bougie vacillante en hululant ..
La Vieille prise d'effroi :Qui est-tu cria-t-elle ? 
Dame Chouette: je suis la Mort !!!..... 
La Vieille tremblant  d'effroi: O Mort ,va -t-en vers la personne  laquelle tu es venu !!!" 

Et le rendez-vous  Saramova fut manqu par la Vieille ,et Dame Chouette doit sourire sous cape tous les jours !!!

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> Mouahahaha, et on dirait que tu n'as rien capt  l'histoire de Jon, qui, au passage, me semble vieille comme le monde -- Comme la Vie ?
> 
> 
> Nhi ? Que vient faire Jon l dedans ?


Bon.
Contrairement  ce que je disais hier  16 h 58, je n'avais donc pas rv ; j'avais juste mal cherch, c'est en page prcdente (si vieux, dj ?).

Merci  MABROUKI de m'avoir rafrachi la mmoire sur ce mot qui m'chappait :



> John Shannow
> Cette phrase m'a fait penser  l'histoire du "Rendez-vous  *Saramova*".


---



> La Vieille tremblant  d'effroi: O Mort ,va -t-en vers la personne  laquelle tu es venu !!!"


Rien compris  cette phrase. 
Que veux-tu dire exactement, avec ce charabia : _va -t-en vers la personne  laquelle tu es venu !_  ::koi::  
_Va -t-en vers la personne pour laquelle tu es venu !_ ? Sous-entendu "ce n'est pas pour moi [parce que j'ai trop peur]" pense la vieille ?

Dsol, je ne comprends pas, j'essaye, tu vois, mais je ne suis pas dan ta tte et je peux tomber  ct, donc prcise ta pense.

PS : je constate que tu utilises la prposition "", j'en conclus que tu as un clavier azerty ou que tu sais gnrer les accents sur un clavier autre ; ben a serait cool de saisir ou de gnrer aussi les accents sur les "e" l o c'est ncessaire, tu as une fcheuse tendance  les zapper et c'est assez dsagrable  la lecture : il me faut encore deviner et il y en a un ici que a exaspre, que je ne comprenne pas instantanment ce qui est mal crit.
Et pour prciser ma pense, je vous laisse dcider de ce que vous lisez dans "l'augmentation des retraites" et "l'tude du modele"...

----------


## Kaamui

Te el xirp ud ecm el slup doulr tse dcrne  piJt

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt 
> Rien compris  cette phrase


Elle est claire puisque tu as interprete correctement le sens...Je te le concede qu'elle est mal construite car je l'ai traduite texto de l'arabe ,la tournure arabe est plus lapidaire (vieille langue  l'image du latin) et n'as pas d'equivalent en francais...
j'aurais du ecrire "La Vieille tremblant d'effroi: O Mort ,va-t-en ,je ne suis pas la personne que tu cherches !!!"...

Relativement aux accents je les ai toujours consideres comme superfetatoires en francais car peu nombreux et ils n'apportent ni retranchent rien  la comprehension d'un texte ecrit (et non oral)....

Sache qu'en arabe ecrit ,si je devais mettre tous les accents (les voyelles en arabe etant des accents et de surcroit les substantifs etant sujet  conjugaison comme en latin -UN HOMME  HOMINEM,DES HOMMES  HOMINIBUS-,sauf qu'en arabe -R(A)J(OU)L(OUN),R(I)J(A)L(OU)N) ,je mettrais des heures pour ecrire une phrase....
Ceci explique cela,c..d ma sainte horreur des accents "ecrits"... 
En oral ce sont des habitudes qu'on prends tres jeune!!!

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> Elle est claire puisque tu as interprete correctement le sens...Je te le concede qu'elle est mal construite car je l'ai traduite texto de l'arabe ,la tournure arabe est plus lapidaire (vieille langue  l'image du latin) et n'as pas d'equivalent en francais...
> j'aurais du ecrire "La Vieille tremblant d'effroi: O Mort ,va-t-en ,je ne suis pas la personne que tu cherches !!!"...


Merci pour ton retour.
Oui, jai interprt correctement ta phrase, mais j'aurais pu tout autant me tromper. C'est du domaine du possible. D'o ma demande de prcision qu'un autre individu, ici, ne semble pas comprendre : je connais quelqu'un de dyslexique, tu lui dis "tourne  gauche" et elle tourne  droite ! De la mme manire j'aurais pu comprendre blanc quand c'est de noir qu'il s'agissait. Enfin, on ne va pas relancer ce sujet, et merci encore de la prcision.





> Relativement aux accents je les ai toujours consideres comme superfetatoires en francais car peu nombreux et ils n'apportent ni retranchent rien  la comprehension d'un texte ecrit (et non oral)....
> 
> Sache qu'en arabe ecrit ,si je devais mettre tous les accents (les voyelles en arabe etant des accents et de surcroit les substantifs etant sujet  conjugaison comme en latin -UN HOMME  HOMINEM,DES HOMMES  HOMINIBUS-,sauf qu'en arabe -R(A)J(OU)L(OUN),R(I)J(A)L(OU)N) ,je mettrais des heures pour ecrire une phrase....
> Ceci explique cela,c..d ma sainte horreur des accents "ecrits"... 
> En oral ce sont des habitudes qu'on prends tres jeune!!!


Tu noteras qu'en franais _l'accent a pleine valeur orthographique_, dixit l'Acadmie franaise, et, constatant l'absence de retour (consciemment ou pas ?)  ma demande d'hier, je la repose : 



> je vous laisse dcider de ce que vous lisez dans "l'augmentation des retraites" et "l'tude du modele"...


et avec une prcision, pour bien enfoncer le clou : _le sculpteur tudie le modle_ ou _le model de la sculpture_ ?
C'est quand mme pas la mme chose, quoi !
Et ta thorie de _la comprhension d'un texte crit (et non oral)_ tombe  l'eau sur ce coup-l puisque oralement il n'y a pas de souci. Faut juste savoir quoi prononcer, et pour a faut que a soit correctement crit, videmment !
Oui, on est HS, de bon matin ds lundi,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui a part que quand tu pars en guerre tu as beaucoup plus de chance de mourir que si tu te laissais dominer.
> Est-ce que vraiment le soldat du duc dAnjou avait un rel intrt d'aller se faire tuer contre le duc d'Aquitaine?


C'est la tout la beaut de notre systme de vie, ce n'est pas celui qui domine sur son coin et qui veut dfendre ses intrts qui va se battre, il envoi ceux que lui domine, le faire, donc mme si les autres meurent il s'en fou compltement, puisque d'un ct, cela lui permet de garder ses intrts, et puis en plus, cela lui fait des domins en moins qui pourraient le contester...

D'ailleurs si c'est moins "mortel" de se laisser dominer, je ne comprends pas que toute l'UE voir une partie du Moyen-Orient et de l'Asie ne parlent pas allemand actuellement (oui oui point Godwin du lundi matin...) ?? Voir mme qu'on ne soit pas tous romains ou que sais-je ??

Donc non, le soldat du Duc d'Anjou n'y avait aucun intrt, enfin si, il en avait un : au final, valait-il mieux pour lui, risquer d'aller perdre la vie au combat pour une cause qui ne lui apporterait rien, ou mourir  coup sr, pour refus d'obir aux ordres lui disant de (peut-tre) aller mourir pour une cause qui ne lui apporterait rien ?  


D'ailleurs si les guerres sont si mortifres, on se demande bien pourquoi on continue d'en faire, voir mme que des gens continuent de s'engager pour tre dans l'arme, et prendre sciemment le risque de mourir ?? 

Ils n'ont qu' tous se laisser envahir, 'sont cons ces gens quand mme...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il me semble que Staline avait dit un truc du genre : "La Terre est une femme, les guerres sont ses menstruations !"  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Il y aussi l'argent qui permet de faire combattre des soldats

----------


## Jipt

> Il me semble que Staline avait dit un truc du genre : "La Terre est une femme, les guerres sont ses menstruations !"


Et comme a, a ddouane tous les fous furieux qui envoient leurs bonshommes au casse-pipe ! Trop facile ! Vraiment un sale c0n ce mec...




> D'ailleurs si les guerres sont si mortifres, on se demande bien pourquoi on continue d'en faire, voir mme que des gens continuent de s'engager pour tre dans l'arme, et prendre sciemment le risque de mourir ??


Pourquoi on continue d'en faire ? C'est du bizness, d'ailleurs ce ne sont pas les guerres qui sont mortifres, ce sont les outils utiliss pour les faire, multipli par le nombre de bonshommes qui les utilisent.
Sinon, il y a longtemps que les problmes auraient t rgls avec deux commandants face  face spars par un chiquier et hop !, celui qui est mat a perdu, on signe les papelards (armistice, reddition, toussa toussa) et voil ! Mais a ne rapporterait pas un rond, cette manip...
(Ah, grill sur ce point par BenoitM)

_[Pourquoi] des gens continuent de s'engager pour tre dans l'arme, et prendre sciemment le risque de mourir ?_ Tu peux faire faire beaucoup de choses  ceux qui ont un cerveau de la taille d'un pois-chiche, genre "La patrie est en danger blablabla", et on pense toujours, avec le pois-chiche, que la balle qui tue va perforer le mec d' ct.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pourquoi on continue d'en faire ? C'est du bizness, d'ailleurs ce ne sont pas les guerres qui sont mortifres, ce sont les outils utiliss pour les faire, multipli par le nombres de bonshommes qui les utilisent.
>  Sinon, il y a longtemps que les problmes auraient t rgls avec deux commandants face  face spars par un chiquier et hop !, celui qui est mat a perdu, on signe les papelards (armistice, reddition, toussa toussa) et voil ! Mais a ne rapporterait pas un rond, cette manip...
>  (Ah, grill sur ce point par BenoitM)


C'esr bien vu et jusqu'au 10eme sicle ,le mode de reglement des conflits entre tribus,principautes ,royaumes et autres emirats ,portant sur des territoires (guerre de subsistance economique) se limitaient  des combats francs et loyaux entre ducs,comtes,princes ou emirs ,la defaite du chef entrainaient la possession du fief (le pouvoir politique et economique du chef etant confondus en ses temps,car le prince  ou emir etait proprietaire non seulement  du territoire  mais  egalement des sujets)....
L'etat moderne a ruine ce monde medieval merveilleux en separant le pouvoir politique du pouvoir economique avec l'invention de la propriete privee & la liberte des sujets qui s'opposent  celle du prince ...
Ce changement, conjugue  un pefectionnement des moyens de s'entretuer et une specialisation technique des combattants (se battre  coup d'arquebuses ou bombardes demandait de l'habilite technique plus que de la bravoure seigneuriale)... 
Des lors les guerres prennent des tournures de grands massasacre avec les premiers armees de mtier :guerre de cent ,marignagne et trente-ans....
Il y a comme une idee capitaliste dans l'organisation des armees modernes (meme organisation) et meme but (la guerre doit permettre avant tout  en l'emportant sur l'adversaire de faire des profits economiques )...
Les guerres "innocentes" du genre religion ou ideologique sont enterrees...

Alea jacta est

----------


## Jipt

> Les guerres "innocentes" du genre religion ou ideologique sont enterrees...


Ah, parce que daesh ou les taliban en Afghanistan, c'est de la gnognotte ? De la petite bagarre de cour de rcr ?


Et sinon (et comm' d'hab', diront certains) attention  ce que tu cris ! Ai vu hier un petit docu sur les systmes robotiss de synthse vocale, avec le journaliste tout content parce que ce machin pourrait lire les emails et les pages web pour les mal- et non-voyants. 
Ben, le robot va avoir de gros soucis et les mal- et non-voyants, dj suffisamment ennuys comme a, on va leur en remettre une couche !
Exemple avec ton absence d'accents (je note que tu vites l'histoire du modele...) :



> L'etat moderne a ruine ce monde medieval merveilleux [...]


Il y a des chances pour qu' l'oreille a devienne _Le tas moderne a ruine ce [...]_ qui ne veut absolument rien dire...




> Ce changement, conjugue  un pefectionnement des moyens de s'entretuer et une specialisation technique des combattants [...]


L, le seul verbe c'est "conjugue" et il manque un bout de phrase : le robot ne s'en sortira pas...




> Des lors les guerres prennent des tournures de grands massasacre avec les premiers armees de mtier :guerre de cent ,marignagne et trente-ans....


Marignagne, Marignagne... Moi je connais Marignane avec un seul "g", prs de Marseille, o se trouve son aroport international ; je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu une guerre l-bas...

Tu vois, ou plutt, tu entends les soucis ? Et l, je pense aux robots et aux mal- et non-voyants, parce que moi, j'avais quand mme dcod que tu devais parler de Marignan, mais je peux me tromper...

Ah,  propos d'accents, les enfants *lgitimes* de Louis XIV et les enfants *lgitims* par Louis XIV *ne sont pas du tout* les mmes personnes.
Alors tu ne veux pas faire l'effort de les mettre, ces foutus accents, ce faisant tu obliges tous tes lecteurs  faire des efforts,  revenir plusieurs fois sur ton texte,  supposer ceci ou cela,  poser des questions, bref, un joyeux foutoir et une perte d'nergie, de temps, etc.

----------


## Kaamui

Et toi tu obliges le lecteur  faire le tri entre le dbat d'ides et tes interventions HORS SUJET qui polluent la discussion et dont tout le monde se fout ! 




> multipli par le nombres de bonshommes qui les utilisent.


OH MON DIEU LA FAUTE !! Tu sais la a change tout le lecteur va se suicider car il ne comprendra plus rien ce pauvre ignare !!  ::ptdr:: 

Fous-nous la paix avec tes accents, y'a que toi que a derange ! L t'imagines si je te sors un pav pour t'expliquer la diffrence entre singulier et pluriel ?

----------


## Jipt

> Et toi tu obliges le lecteur  faire le tri entre le dbat d'ides et tes interventions HORS SUJET qui polluent la discussion et dont *tout le monde* se fout !


T'as pos la question  *tout le monde* pour affirmer a premptoirement ?
Et tu m'as reproch d'avoir utilis "on" tout rcemment, faudrait savoir mon gars !




> OH MON DIEU LA FAUTE !! Tu sais la a change tout le lecteur va se suicider car il ne comprendra plus rien ce pauvre ignare !!


Merci de me l'avoir indique, elle est dj corrige, et, oui, elle m'a chappe, la coquine  ::mouarf:: 
Tu n'en as pas trouv d'autres ?




> Fous-nous la paix avec tes accents, y'a que toi que a derange ! L t'imagines si je te sors un pav pour t'expliquer la diffrence entre singulier et pluriel ?


T'es qu'un boulet qui fait exprs de pas comprendre : j'ai parl des robots de synthse vocale adapts aux mal- et non-voyants, je n'ai pas parl de moi, qui arrive encore  dcoder les charabias des uns et des autres.

----------


## Kaamui

> T'as pos la question  *tout le monde* pour affirmer a premptoirement ?
> Et tu m'as reproch d'avoir utilis "on" tout rcemment, faudrait savoir mon gars !


Non je constate juste que t'es le seul  faire chier sur l'orthographe et que t'es pas couvert de +1*.




> Merci de me l'avoir indique, elle est dj corrige, et, oui, elle m'a chappe, la coquine 
> Tu n'en as pas trouv d'autres ?


C'est hors sujet, fais a par pm et arrte de polluer !




> T'es qu'un boulet


Stoi l'boulet !  ::ptdr:: 




> qui fait exprs de pas comprendre


Surement, pas c'est ce qui m'nerve le plus dans ces forums, alors je risque pas de m'y mettre. Toi par contre, tu ne comprends pas que tes interventions sur l'orthographe sont HS et qu'il y a les messages privs (par exemple avec Jon c'est comme a qu'on a fait quand j'ai cris "aux temps pour moi" et qu'il pensait que c'tait incorrect) pour cela. De l'origine de la guerre ? C'est la faute aux fautes d'orthographes si y'a la guerre  ::aie:: 




> : j'ai parl des robots de synthse vocale adapts aux mal- et non-voyants, je n'ai pas parl de moi, qui arrive encore  dcoder les charabias des uns et des autres.


Mais ce n'est pas le dbat initial, la comprhension du lecteur ! Fusse-t-il organique ou numrique !


*edit : de voir plusieurs heures aprs plein de +1 apparaitre comme par magie sur tes derniers posts (et les -1 sur le mien) est carrment jouissif  ::ptdr::  ... a en dit long, dans tous les cas (mais je donnerai cher pour avoir les pseudos qui ont plussoy (s'il s'agit vraiment de personnes, et non pas de tout nouveau pseudo, tout frais...)... j'aimerais connaitre le truc, devant un tel tour de magie)

----------


## Kropernic

[HS]
pour toutes les personnes qui se vexent quand on est les reprend sur l'orthographe :

Faut arrter un peu de monter sur vos grands chevaux ds que quelqu'un vous corrige.  Tout le monde fait des fautes, moi le premier (et Jipt aussi parfois, si si ^^) mais sauf exception (en gnral, c'tait vraiment exagr et le vase  dborder), je n'ai jamais vu Jipt (ou un autre) faire des remarques sur l'orthographe/la grammaire si cela n'impactait pas le sens de la phrase.

Il y a le clbre/stupide exemple de "Mangeons les enfants." contre "Mangeons, les enfants."  Une virgule en moins et c'est le drame.

Bon, je m'arrte-l pour le hors-sujet et je ne rpondrai mme pas aux ventuelles rponses  celui-ci car je suis venu pour rpondre  la question de Sunchaser.
[/HS]

Et si la guerre, et plus gnralement le conflit, tait intrinsque  la vie ?

Mme  l'intrieur mme de notre corps les combats font rage entre les anticorps et les microbes.

Je suis trs loin d'tre spcialiste du sujet mais je suis  peu prs certain que mme au niveau des premiers organismes uni/multicellulaires, si un plus petit passait  porter d'un plus grand et qu'il tait au got du second, le premier devait probablement passer  la casserole.

Des millions d'annes plus tard, l'Homme arrive avec son "intelligence" et sa capacit  fabriquer/utiliser des outils sophistiqus (certains animaux utilisent aussi des outils mais ceux-ci sont prfabriqus par la nature).  De file en aiguille, cela conduit aux armes que l'on connait aujourd'hui et forcment, certains (nous en ce moment-mme par exemple) se demandant comment nous en sommes arrivs-l.  L je n'ai pas de rponse.

Mais pour moi, l'agressivit est propre aux tres vivants, quels qu'ils soient.

EDIT : j'avais oubli d'accorder un adjectif en nombre avec son substantif  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> EDIT : j'avais oubli d'accord*er* un adjectif en nombre avec son substantif


 ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> 


C'est corrig.  Merci ^^ (sale type  ::aie:: )

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Et si la guerre, et plus gnralement le conflit, tait intrinsque  la vie ?
> 
> Mme  l'intrieur mme{jpt} de notre corps les combats font rage entre les anticorps et les microbes.
> 
> Je suis trs loin d'tre spcialiste du sujet mais je suis  peu prs certain que mme au niveau des premiers organismes uni/multicellulaires, si un plus petit passait  [la {jpt}] porte d'un plus grand et qu'il tait au got du second, le premier devait probablement passer  la casserole.
> 
> Des millions d'annes plus tard, l'Homme arrive avec son "intelligence" et sa capacit  fabriquer/utiliser des outils sophistiqus (certains animaux utilisent aussi des outils mais ceux-ci sont prfabriqus par la nature).  De fil{jpt} en aiguille, cela conduit aux armes que l'on connat aujourd'hui et forcment, certains (nous en ce moment mme par exemple) se demandent{jpt} comment nous en sommes arrivs l.  L je n'ai pas de rponse.
> 
> Mais pour moi, l'agressivit est propre aux tres vivants, quels qu'ils soient.





> mon avis, il y a -7000 ans, l'exploit devait se rsumer  rester en vie, un jour de plus, la notion de survie devait tre omniprsente... On devait tre assez loin de  tous ces bidules de croyances, qui ont d arriver bien plus tard (avec les divins, manipulateurs, assureurs Arf!). Tout comme les hirarchies, le statut social, autant de facteurs qui au fil des volutions ont permis d'assoir des prdominances, influences. 
> 
> Les raisons qui ont pouss des gens  se runir avec l'ide d'aller massacrer pour une raison prcise, il ne devait pas y en avoir des masses hein!
> 
> On pourrait ventuellement envisager quelques facteurs circonstancis, baston dans une grotte pour une peau de chvre qui s'envenime, un flagrant dlit de ciel mon mari! qui finit en drame interfamilial, avec parti pris, because, la nympho ne compte plus les amants dans la grotte.  Le donjuan pas content de la rouste rameute les siens.
> 
> Des trucs qui partent en live quoi, et  partir de ce constat on peut imaginer les rapports de forces, on prennise les pratiques, on affine ventuellement des stratgies.


J'aime bien ces deux (Kro, j'ai corrig 4 ou 5 fautes qui tranaient, pour une meilleure comprhension [vais encore me faire incendier  ::P: ]) ides, qui rsument assez bien la situation : une vision microscopique pour expliquer un comportement macroscopique, c'est bien !
Bien sr a n'est pas agrable  vivre (se faire arracher un bras par une roquette, tre oblig de coller un pruneau dans le bide d'un mec en face qui ne t'a rien fait, etc.), mais au niveau microscopique t'es un microbe et tu te fais bouffer par un anticorps, pas cool, pas glop, c'est pareil qu'au niveau suprieur.

Et la question de SunChaser, mha, elle vient de l, de cette souffrance insupportable et impossible  teindre, on dirait.





> [HS] pour toutes les personnes qui se vexent quand on les reprend sur l'orthographe :
> 
> Faut arrter un peu de monter sur vos grands chevaux ds que quelqu'un vous corrige.  Tout le monde fait des fautes, moi le premier (et Jipt aussi parfois, si si ^^) mais sauf exception (en gnral, c'tait vraiment exagr et le vase a dbord), je n'ai jamais vu Jipt (ou un autre) faire des remarques sur l'orthographe/la grammaire si cela n'impactait pas le sens de la phrase.
> 
> Il y a le clbre/stupide exemple de "Mangeons les enfants." contre "Mangeons, les enfants."  Une virgule en moins et c'est le drame.
> 
> Bon, je m'arrte-l pour le hors-sujet et je ne rpondrai mme pas aux ventuelles rponses  celui-ci car je suis venu pour rpondre  la question de Sunchaser. [/HS]


T'ai encore corrig 3 ou 4 fautes ci-dessus, et je t'ai pluss mais il aurait fallu que je te plusse deux fois, un coup pour la rponse au sujet, et un coup pour le HS, et c'est pas possible...  ::calim2:: 
_et Jipt aussi parfois, si si ^^_ 
Tutafait  ::mrgreen:: , et pourtant, c'est pas faute de me relire...

----------


## r0d

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIjHdHZO5pw

----------


## Jipt

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIjHdHZO5pw


Merci, r0d, 1 h 27 min 35 sec ta vido, tu pourrais m'en faire un rsum de 3 lignes stp ? Juste l'essentiel, quoi.

----------


## Kaamui

Rsum : l'Homme a tjs t un connard

----------


## r0d

> Merci, r0d, 1 h 27 min 35 sec ta vido, tu pourrais m'en faire un rsum de 3 lignes stp ? Juste l'essentiel, quoi.


Difficile de rsumer cette confrence d'1h30, plutt dense, en trois ligne.
Disons que Jean Guilaine, excellent scientifique, dmonte le mythe de "l'humain naturellement bon et rendu mauvais par la civilisation". Pour le faire, il utilise une quantit impressionnante d'exemples concrets, c'est  dire de dpouilles retrouves qui portent des traces de violence par arme (pointes de silex, coups de marteau, etc.).
La majorit des exemples concernent le nolithique (grosso modo, de -10.000  -3.000), car les dpouilles plus anciennes sont beaucoup plus rares et en moins bon tat. Mais il prsente tout de mme quelques exemples plus anciens, ce qui semble montrer que la violence entre humains a toujours t prsente.
En filigrane, il expose les prcautions qu'il faut prendre quant  ces travaux, car si les observations sont indiscutables, leurs interprtations, elles, sont trs subjectives. Par exemple, un trou arrondi dans la boite crnienne peut tre interprt diffremment (coup de marteau, trpanation, etc.). Il porte galement l'attention sur le fait que s'il est vident qu'il y a eu violence, les raisons de cette violence (cultuelle, guerrire, accidentelle, etc.) sont inconnues, et malgr certains indices parfois retrouv sur les lieux, l'interprtation reste souvent problmatique.
Les interprtations du confrencier vont clairement dans le sens d'une violence volontaire, ce qui tend  montrer que l'homme a toujours t violent. La dernire partie de l'expos montre mme que l'homme aurait toujours pratiqu la guerre (violence de groupe et organise) et a mme toujours t fascin par cette forme de violence.




> Rsum : l'Homme a tjs t un connard


C'est assez bien rsum, oui  ::): 
Mais Mr Guilaine prcise bien qu'il y a interprtations, il propose les siennes, mais ne prtend pas montrer une vrit indiscutable.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> [...] la violence entre humains a toujours t prsente.


Merci pour ton retour et ta synthse, amigo !  ::ccool:: 

En gros, a corrobore ce que disait Kropernic et que j'ai relev : 


> Mme  l'intrieur de notre corps les combats font rage entre les anticorps et les microbes.


Et de la mme manire qu'il ne faut pas s'tonner de ressortir mouill quand on plonge dans une piscine, de la mme manire il est normal que l'on passe notre temps  (avoir envie de) nous battre si ce qui nous constitue passe son temps  (avoir envie de) se battre.
Sauf quelques lments volus qui russissent  surmonter a (Gandhi, Jsus, quelques autres comme a, les exceptions qui confirment la rgle, quoi  :;): )

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf quelques lments volus qui russissent  surmonter a (Gandhi, *Jsus*, quelques autres comme a, les exceptions qui confirment la rgle, quoi )


Pourtant il parait qu'il distribuait des pains autour de lui (Jsus II le retour @les Inconnus)  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

> Pourtant il parait qu'il distribuait des pains autour de lui (Jsus II le retour @les Inconnus)


'tain.. Ca fait depuis que Jipt a crit a que j'hsite  le dire !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourtant il parait qu'il distribuait des pains autour de lui (Jsus II le retour @les Inconnus)


La voie de la raison...

Quand un problme survient, et que je ne trouve pas de solution, 
je me demande alors ce qu'aurais fait Jsus.

Alors, j'invite 12 potes  boire un verre !  :8-):

----------


## Jipt

> (Gandhi, Jsus, quelques autres comme a, les exceptions qui confirment la rgle, quoi )


Quand j'ai crit a (le second mot, surtout) je me suis dit que a risquait de partir en sucette  ::mouarf:: 
Me suis pas trop tromp, on dirait  ::mrgreen:: 
Allez, plus que le grain de sel de SunChaser, et il pourra cliquer sur

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut !
Bon, ben ... me revoila, et content de voir du monde sur un sujet qui pourrait tre a priori un peu bizarre. Moins relaxant qu'une page de "Jacquie et Michel" par exemple... Oh mince ! Dsol,
je m'gare, on est pas dans la Taverne.
Ou en suis-je donc ? Bon, je n'ai pas beaucoup avanc.
Je pensais - oohhhh le gros naif que je suis - avoir trouv quelquechose de srieux qui irait dans mon sens, qui viendrait tayer ma thorie - si l'on peut appliquer ce terme a mes contractions 
intestino-intellectuelles.
J'tais tomb sur un bouquin, "Prhistoire de la violence et de la guerre" (Marylne Patou-Mathis).
Le problme, mis a part que je ne l'ai finalement pas lu, est qu'en mme temps je suis tomb sur tout a un tas de commentaires, "notes de lectures", etc .. qui mettent en doute toutes ses thories 
et dmontent totalement l'auteure sur son manque de rigueur, ce qui est dommage .. pour une scientifique.
Elle nous aurait fait une petite "Bogdanov", mais sur la prhistoire au lieu de la cosmologie? Hum?...
Un de ces contradicteur principaux avance tout un tas d'arguments devant lesquels je ne peux a priori que m'incliner. Du genre:
. la quasi absence de fossiles pouvant indiquer une mort non naturelle n'est pas une preuve de quoi que ce soit, puisque des dgts aux organes vitaux sont suffisants pour tuer un homme 
et dans le mme temps ne laissent pas de traces pour les chercheurs qui fouillent le sol.
. il est faux de considrer que les "vraies" armes de guerre apparaissent a partir de l'ge du cuivre; c'est juste qu'elles sont alors suffisamment solides pour traverser le temps 
et nous permettre de les observer.
. comme il serait faux de dire qu'il n'y a pas de reprsentation rustique de scnes de guerre; il y en aurait une en provenance de l'Afrique du Sud (j'ai du mal a trouver des infos quant a l'ge de celle-ci
d'ailleurs).
Etc, etc..
Snif.
Bref, je suis un idiot lnifiant, et l'homme est un sauvage depuis toujours.
J'en suis bien triste d'ailleurs, car finalement on serait dans la configuration qui me plait le moins, le "c'est a l'intrieur de lui (l'Homme) / c'est comme ca".
Je me permets de dire que je n'aime pas trop ca, le "c'est comme ca".
Certes, ok, toutes les socits primitives (de celles qui ont pu tre tudies et considres comme non pollues par une socit "moderne") sont capables de montrer une capacit a faire la guerre.
Nanmoins, sont-elles forcement un bon talon pour juger de ce que pouvait tre l'humain d'il y a bien plus longtemps?
Et il y a tout de mme dans la nature des exemples qui vont a l'encontre de la suprmatie des comportements violents, comme par exemple nos lointains cousins Bonobo, qui ne sont pas des singes guerriers.
(et qui se porteraient surement trs bien si on tait pas la pour foutre leur petit univers en l'air)
Entre des socits primitives observes au 17 ou 18eme sicles, et les Hommes de l'ge du Renne, ou mme ceux du msolithique, voire nolithique, il y a qq milliers d'annes, ce qui laisse grave le
temps a l'espce de driver, psychologiquement autant que physiquement.

Bon, "c'est comme ca" ...  on baigne dedans.
On est habitu finalement.
Depuis que l'on est tout petits, on nous montre des cow-boys qui tuent de mchants indiens, de gentils ricains/rsistants/etc .. qui tuent de mchants schleux, etc, etc, etc. "c'est comme ca", et c'est bien.
On baigne dedans.
On glorifie le "valeureux" chevalier, a l'pe sanguinolante, on en fait de beaux tableaux, alors que jamais nulle part on n'aura su admirer l'habilit et le geste sr de l'artisan (par exemple).
Quand je regarde - de loin, c'est clair - les livres d'Histoire, je finis par me dire que l'on tait issus d'un race d'indcrottable crtins, sortis d'une fange d'ignorance et de sauvagerie. Deux milles ans au moins
a se foutre sur la gueule. Et toujours pas calms. Au moins, on est persvrant.
Tout ne doit pas tre si noir, parce que sinon, en tout bonne logique, une "entit suprieure" nous aurait rgl tout ca rapidement avec ... je ne sais quoi, une mtorite (c'est la solution que je prendrais, perso), et hop !
Erase.
On laisse macrer, et avec un peu de patience un autre forme de vie reviendra, plus chouette si on a du bol.

Voila peut tre pourquoi, je me mettais a rver, et imaginais un anctre pas forcement mauvais, juste un peu en galre avec des conditions de vie pas vraiment facile.





> Allez, plus que le grain de sel de SunChaser


Boooahhh, je trouve rien de con a dire (mis a part tout ce qui est au dessus) .. chui vraiment pas bien moi en ce moment.  ::calim2::

----------


## r0d

> Bref, je suis un idiot lnifiant, et l'homme est un sauvage depuis toujours.


Tu n'es pas un idiot, tu n'es pas lnifiant, et en ralit, nous ne savons presque rien sur l'Homme avant l'invention de l'criture.
Mme les scientifiques qui dfendent l'hypothse d'un Homme violent depuis toujours avouent qu'il s'agit essentiellement d'hypothses. En ralit, nous n'en savons rien. C'est pourquoi tu n'es ni idiot ni lnifiant: la question que tu poses est ouverte, et elle est importante. Il faut savoir d'o l'on vient pour dcider o l'on va. C'est un peu hglien, et je m'en excuse, mais je crois qu'il est important pour nous de comprendre notre pass pour construire notre futur.




> J'en suis bien triste d'ailleurs, car finalement on serait dans la configuration qui me plait le moins, le "c'est a l'intrieur de lui (l'Homme) / c'est comme ca".


Personnellement, l'hypothse de considrer l'Homme comme violent "depuis le dbut" me rend plutt optimiste. a peut paraitre paradoxal, mais laisses-moi expliquer.
Les philosophes des lumires, franais et anglais, on introduit une notion primordiale. Primordiale dans le sens o elle est aujourd'hui omniprsente dans notre quotidien. Cette notion est: le progrs. De nombreux procs ont t fait  ces philosophes  propos de cette ide de progrs, et c'est encore le cas, car beaucoup n'ont pas compris ce qu'ils disaient. La critique qui leur est faite c'est celle que l'on retrouve par exemple dans le courant de la critique de la technique (Heidegger, Anders, Ellul, Debord, etc.), courant que j'apprcie pourtant beaucoup, mais pas sur ce point l. Cette critique des lumires consiste  dire: "Le progrs, regardez o a nous  men. Nous sommes en train de dtruire la plante, etc.". Ce que ces critiques n'ont pas compris, c'est que les lumires ne parlaient pas de progrs au sens technique ou technologique. Ils parlaient de progrs au sens humaniste, eudmoniste en fait (l'eudmonisme c'est la recherche du bonheur), c'est  dire le progrs social. C'est  dire le fait de dvelopper, petit  petit, des stratgies qui nous permettent de vivre ensemble; mieux. La progression - le progrs - est l, dans le vivre ensemble, et pas dans la technique. La technique pouvant tre un moyen, mais rien de plus. A ce sujet, il faut (re)lire Rousseau, qui bauche trs tt un embryon de critique de la technique (Discours sur la science et les arts), puis qui dveloppe ensuite sa thorie du contrat social, qui correspond  son ide de ce qu'est le progrs humain.

Je te raconte tout a parce que voil, l'espoir est l: chez les lumires, dans l'ide de progrs social et, bien videmment et surtout, dans sa ralisation concrte. Je prfre considrer Nanderthal comme une brute violente, parce que si c'est le cas, alors a signifie qu'on progresse. Certes, les temps modernes et la technique ont permis d'atteindre des records en nombre de victime par minute. Certes, ma voisine ne se jette pas systmatiquement dans mes bras en me couvrant de baisers tous les matins. Mais il n'est pas ridicule de considrer que, en ce qui concerne la violence, en vrit nous progressons dans le bon sens. Lentement, avec des soubresauts et des reculs, mais globalement on peut considrer que l'Homme s'amliore. En vrit il est extrmement difficile de dmontrer un telle hypothse, je ne m'y risquerai donc pas ici. Mais elle n'est nanmoins pas ridicule. Et pour tre honnte, et parce que le jugement de mes pairs ne m'importe plus, j'avoue que j'y crois. Oui, je crois qu'on s'amliore. C'est trs long, trs lent, mais je le crois. Vous imaginez que notre anctre Nanderthal, qui nous ressemblait tant, a une histoire de plus de 250.000 ans! La notre n'a que quelques sicles. Nous sommes des bbs, que dis-je, des embryons,  l'chelle de l'volution. Nous ne pouvons pas esprer des changements importants dans les comportements d'une espce entire en un intervalle de temps si petit qu'est celui d'une vie humaine.

Nous vivons, en Europe occidentale, et depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, une priode paix d'une longueur ingale depuis l'invention de l'criture dans cette rgion. Deux, voire trois gnrations conscutives n'ont pas connu la guerre. Dans l'histoire de sapiens sapiens, c'est une premire. Cette seule donne me suffit  lgitimer efficacement mon optimiste -priori (rfrence  Kant, sur la facult de juger).


PS: Je prends le soin de citer des rfrences. Je sais que a en agace certains, mais je persiste et j'insiste. Car si je fais a, ce n'est pas pour taler ma culture, ni pour noyer le propos derrire un argument d'autorit. Il y a bien longtemps que "avoir raison" ne m'intresse plus. Je cite des rfrences pour permettre aux lecteurs intresss d'approfondir le sujet dont je traite, et ventuellement, optimum de mes espoirs, qu'ils puissent vrifier et critiquer (au sens pistmologique: infirmer ou confirmer, avec argumentation) mon propos.

----------


## Jipt

Ah, r0d et son optimisme indboulonnable  ::mrgreen:: 



> [...] Nous vivons, en Europe occidentale, et depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, une priode paix d'une longueur ingale depuis l'invention de l'criture dans cette rgion. Deux, voire trois gnrations conscutives n'ont pas connu la guerre. Dans l'histoire de sapiens sapiens, c'est une premire. Cette seule donne me suffit  lgitimer efficacement mon optimiste -priori 
> (rfrence  Kant, sur la facult de juger).


Euh, ce n'est pas parce que a ne se passe plus chez nous que a ne se passe pas ailleurs, hein !
En plus, pour peu qu'on considre que chez nous c'est un territoire rond de 40 000 km de circonfrence, ce qui se passe en ce moment en Syrie, en Irak, en Isral, dans des coins paums d'Afrique, je n'y suis pas directement mais j'en entends parler, c'est tout comme !
Ton optimisme me fait penser parfois  des illres, ne m'en veux pas.
Mais c'est peut-tre (sans doute ?) toi qui a raison : y en a marre de toutes ces embrouilles !
Le seul souci c'est que si on veut aller visiter Isral (par exemple) en ce moment, c'est peut-tre pas un bon choix, sauf  vouloir rentrer entre quatre planches...

Et de mon point de vue, tant que je ne pourrai pas parcourir cette plante partout o mes jambes peuvent me porter, je considrerai que mes voisins sont tout autant nanderthaliens qu'il y a 250 000 ans. Na !

----------


## souviron34

> Nous vivons, en Europe occidentale, et depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, une priode paix d'une longueur ingale depuis l'invention de l'criture dans cette rgion. Deux, voire trois gnrations conscutives n'ont pas connu la guerre. Dans l'histoire de sapiens sapiens, c'est une premire. Cette seule donne me suffit  lgitimer efficacement mon optimiste -priori (rfrence  Kant, sur la facult de juger).


oui et non..

De manire globale, oui.


La guerre de Yougoslavie, avec ses purations ethniques, bombardements, camps d'internement, massacres, casques bleus,  et son sgrgationnisme entrin en pays, n'a que 22 ans..

Tout ceci  50 km de Trieste ou 100 de Vienne... soit moins de 1000 km de Paris.... ou 550 d'Oyonnax ou Chamonix ou Nice..

La guerre en Macdoine n'tait pas trs loin non plus..


L'Ukraine n'est pas vraiment trs loin non plus...



L'Angleterre a fait la guerre aux Malouines (_oui, le thatre des oprations tait loin, mais c'tait un pays europen_) il y a 30 ans
La France l'a faite au Mali ou en Centrrafrique il y a quoi, 8 ans ? sans compter l'an dernier...

----------


## r0d

> Ton optimisme me fait penser parfois  des illres, ne m'en veux pas.


Nous faisons tous ce que nous pouvons pour avancer, malgr nos illres qui nous rendent la tche difficile. Nous avons tous nos illres, nos handicaps et nos blessures, mais malgr tout, nous avanons. 
Encore une raison d'tre optimiste au sujet de notre nature humaine  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> Nous vivons, en *Europe occidentale*, et depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, une priode paix
> 
> 
> oui et non..


souviron et l'art de la ttrapilectomie...
Sur ma carte de Risk, la Yougoslavie, la Macdoine, l'Ukraine, les Malouines, le Mali et la Centrafrique ne font pas partie de l'Europe de l'Ouest.
Quoi? Oserais-tu mettre en doute la pertinence de ma rfrence?  ::P:

----------


## Jipt

> Encore une raison d'tre optimiste au sujet de notre nature humaine


Oui, je pense comme a quand je vais bien, qu'il fait beau, qu'on va vers l't et que les robes lgres sortent des placards  :8-): 
Mais quand j'ai le blues, qu'il fait gris, qu'il pleut, et que les hommes politiques *ne* font *que* ce qu'ils savent faire c'est  dire blablater, alors l je dsespre de l'espce humaine, un peu comme SunChaser, tu vois ?

[EDIT] merdum, j'avais oubli un "s" quelque part, que je viens de mettre, mais r0d m'a cit avec ce "s" en moins, dsol  ::calim2::  [/EDIT]

----------


## r0d

> Oui, je pense comme a quand je vais bien, qu'il fait beau, qu'on va vers l't et que les robes lgres sortent des placards 
> Mais quand j'ai le blues, qu'il fait gris, qu'il pleut, et que les hommes politiques *ne* font *que* ce qu'ils savent faire c'est  dire blablater, alors l je dsespre de l'espce humaine, un peu comme SunChaser, tu vois ?


Oui je vois. Et il est vrai que la priode se prte bien au spleen. Winter is coming...
Mais c'est dans ces moments-l que l'on peut toucher du doigt l'idal humaniste: de bons amis et une famille solidaire sont plus importants qu'une grosse voiture ou une grande maison. Sans les autres, nous ne sommes rien. C'est le sens de la phrase de Spinoza que j'avais dans ma signature dans une autre vie (l'Homme est un Dieu pour l'Homme).

edit: citation corrige. Les ftes a pik l ieux. Moi en ce moment, je sais pas ce que j'ai, mais je fais plein de fautes. J'en fais tellement que malgr plusieurs relectures attentives, il en reste toujours. Je sais pas, c'est par priode...

----------


## souviron34

> souviron et l'art de la ttrapilectomie...
> ...


Sur le coup, on se demande qui capillotracte plus que l'autre...

Si l'Italie ou la Suisse ou l'Autriche ne sont pas en Europe de l'Ouest, je ne connais plus ma gographie...

Or la guerre se passait dans un pays qui avait des frontires avec ces 3 pays... Guerre civile, mais aussi guerre entre ce pays et une coalition compose entre autre de ces 3 pays, plus France, Allemagne, Espagne, Belgique, Angleterre, etc....   


Donc non seulement le lieu tait-il sur le continent, et plutt mme sur la partie centre-ouest du continent, mais de plus les pays mme de l'Europe extrme-ouest y participaient directement...



 ::P:

----------


## Algo D.DN

> ... Bref, je suis un idiot lnifiant, et l'homme est un sauvage depuis toujours....


Oui et non, si l'homme a gard les mmes poils il a quand mme su cultiver un peu d'intelligence, il a invent plein de trucs utiles et aussi inutiles, mais on sait qu'il a surtout persist pour perfectionner l'art et les armes de guerre, tel un revanchard indcrottable il s'acharne  perfectionner pour faire mieux que l'autre, et au lieu d'aller dans le sens des Bonobos (cit plus haut), qui rglent les litiges par la loi hormonale (nota: sur ARTE j'avais vu un reportage qui disait que la seule violence que subissent les Bonobos c'est de tenir la cadence face aux diffrents partenaires, avec ou sans billes).  ::mrgreen::  ... Noon, les humains sont bien plus malins que a, ils rglent les conflits par la force des armes, et comme tu le fais remarquer, de ce ct-l l'homme sait persvrer, allant jusqu' la dissuasion nuclaire, qui en in fine (si on y rflchit bien) agit un peu comme pour les bonobos, les mieux fournis en impose aux petites gchettes. hhh Bref, presque envie de dire tout a pour a quoi !?

Aujourd'hui, avec le recul, on peut quand mme s'interroger sur certaines aptitudes,  se demander si certains humains ne sont pas victimes d'une mauvaise mutation gntique qui les poussent  privilgier la violence plutt que la paix. :-/


@Jipt, pourtant ce n'est pas fote d'essayer hein! ;[)

----------

